# Chapman Fall 2012 Applicants



## let's do this (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey everyone, I noticed there wasn't a specific thread for Chapman applicants applying to any of the Dodge programs, so here we go!

I applied recently to Chapman for Producing (I want a Fellowship, haha) and I cannot wait to hear back.

What about you?

EDIT: For those who want to keep track (sorta) of any movement on the emphases decisions, I made a list below. Dodge says that it accepts "15-30 students per emphasis, with a yearly total being somewhere around 120...The directing and producing programs are traditionally the two most competitive programs to get into." And there are 8 emphases (assuming producing's combined). Of course, this list is an _estimate_-- there's a couple of people unaccounted for and not everyone knows about/contributes to this site. Make what you will of it, but at least know, you're not alone if you're waiting to hear:

As of <STRIKE>5/25/12</STRIKE> 6/6/12 & whatever the time stamp says:

_MFA Film Production_
*Directing : 2*
8 applicants on the forums, 3 have heard, 1 interviewed, 2 will attend, 1 unsure

*Cinematography : 1*
5 applicants on the forums, 4 have heard, 1 has interviewed, 1 will attend, 1 will decline, 2 unsure

*Editing: 0 *
2 applicants on the forums, 2 have heard

*Sound Design: 0 *
-----

_MFA Screenwriting _
*Screenwriting : 4*
10 applicants on the forums, 8 have heard, 5 will attend, 3 will decline.
-----

_MFA Film & TV Producing _
*MBA/MFA : 2* _(accepting 5 this year)_
2 applicants on the forums, 2 have interviewed, 2 have heard, 2 will attend.

* Film & TV Producing : 1*
4 applicants on the forums, 3 have heard, 1 will attend, 1 unsure, 1 MIA

* JD/MFA : 0 *
-----

*MFA Production Design : 0 
 M.A. Film Studies : 0 & *
I guess they don't come here.

*Wildcards :  6*
1 accepted but I don't know for what program.
5 total unsures/MIA


----------



## darkew (Feb 1, 2012)

Screenwriting here


----------



## weezinsuffy (Feb 1, 2012)

Directing...do only producing students get the fellowships?


----------



## let's do this (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice to meet you both.

@weezinsuffy: haha no I just meant that I applied by the priority deadline...which is one of the qualifiers for a fellowship. I'm pretty sure all directors are just as eligible


----------



## trucherrygirl (Feb 1, 2012)

I turned in my application on Monday! So I hope that means I got it in by the priority deadline (only reason I say this is because even though my application and letters of rec are in, I don't know if my transcripts got there okay).

I applied for an MFA in Screenwriting.

Question for those who took the GRE: I wasn't sure about my GPA (I was basically 2.9/3.0 borderline until the end of last semester), so I took the GRE. My verbal and quantitative scores are VERY low, although my analytical writing score is a 4.0 (still low, but decent). I did, however, finish off last semester with a 3.01. My GRE scores have been sent to Chapman. Do you think they'll even look at them now that I have a 3.0 GPA?

In my opinion, I have a very strong personal statement, script sample, all of those creative required essays/portfolio list, plus 3 strong letters of rec. But a part of me still worries about my chances of acceptance because of my low GRE scores.

Chapman is my first choice, so I'm crossing my fingers!

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE! On the website, it said that producing and directing emphases are the most competitive.


----------



## let's do this (Feb 1, 2012)

trucherrygirl:
did you calculate your gpa for just the last 2 years? I think that's what they mean for the gre requirement... http://www.chapman.edu/CDC/stu...ool/requirements.asp

And do you think you'll do better if you take the test again? If the answer is yes and you are REALLY worried, then take it again. If no, then don't worry about it. Breathe. 

I think they'll look at everything you sent them but the hope is that they'll see potential and your strengths as well, in spite of weaknesses.

Just my .02


----------



## trucherrygirl (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh, no. I'm not taking the test again. No way. I know it's the weakest part of my application and I just hope everything is stronger than that. From the people I've been talking to, they've said everything else is more important.

I'm just not sure how to calculate my GPA because what is included in the last 2 years (3 years for me) is a class that I had to retake from freshman year. (Long story, don't want to go into the details!) Without that class, my GPA would be in 2.9-ish range, but with the class (replacing the original letter grade, that is) my GPA is a 3.01. So... I don't know. But I'll try not to worry about it too much.

Thanks for your input/help. Good luck to you!


----------



## weezinsuffy (Feb 1, 2012)

My letters of rec aren't in, but it's not my fault!  Will this disqualify me from the fellowships?  

I heard they usually are only for $3,000 anyway, and they go to students who have financial need...but at the price for tuition, I think we ALL have need.  

Did anyone go to film school for undergrad?  Have you made any films that your proud of yet? 

I studied Philosophy and Creative Writing


----------



## let's do this (Feb 1, 2012)

weezinsuffy: 
I don't know about disqualification, but I'd get them in as soon as possible. My recommenders were a little slow, too, but I just gave them polite reminders and firm deadlines so that my application could be complete. No one wants to feel like they were the reason your application had issues. On another site, I found a tip (although slightly humorous) about getting requests:

"I had to do this about a month ago, when I had one reference left to be received by the school. I said something like this:

Dear professor,

Thanks again for agreeing to do a reference for me. At this point, the school has let me know that it is the only outstanding item for my application to be completed. The admissions committee has indicated that they will need it by [insert date] for my application to receive full consideration.

If there is anything else that you need from me (writing samples, grades in other courses, etc.), please let me know.

I appreciate all your help and support! It's been a great encouragement to me.

Sincerely,

SpacemanStix"

site ref: http://ask.metafilter.com/8186...er-of-recommendation


----------



## trucherrygirl (Feb 2, 2012)

One more question (though I don't know if anyone can answer this). When I submitted my application, I checked off the box for a fee waiver/voucher. I printed it when it asked if I wanted to print a copy as well. But do I also need to send the Graduate Office of Admissions a copy of the printed voucher/waiver? I was thinking of calling the Graduate Admissions Office tomorrow since I'm not sure.


----------



## weezinsuffy (Feb 2, 2012)

Damn - how'd you get a fee voucher?  I just paid for it...


----------



## welch742 (Feb 2, 2012)

I wish I had a voucher. Also I applied for cinematography; but based on their application, but does anyone know how flexible they are about changing concentrations?


----------



## HannahMarie (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey, guys. So, I missed the priority deadline for the screenwriting MFA. Is this going to kill my chances of getting accepted into the program, or do I still have hope as long as I submit the app. before the regular deadline? Thanks.
-H


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 3, 2012)

it should not kill your chances at all. Priority deadline just means they will consider those applications first, but does not mean that they will not consider other just as qualified applicants who submit by the regular deadline. I do assume it's probably a quota for the priority which if they didn't pass, they get put into the regular deadline pool


----------



## trucherrygirl (Feb 3, 2012)

My friend, who got her MFA in Screenwriting from Chapman in 2010, told me she applied by the regular deadline. And obviously she got in and has since graduated. So, Hannah, you should be fine. Good luck!


----------



## let's do this (Feb 9, 2012)

Has everyone received their WebAdvisor login info yet? Ah, I'm so tempted to check my application status everyday haha


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 9, 2012)

lol the worst part for me when I applied was when the status went from Decision Pending to blank. I was halfway ready to freaking out. and I found out i got in for Editing.
keep checking, and don't freak out.


----------



## trucherrygirl (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah, I got my WebAdvisor log-in info. I'm already turning into one of those people who checks the application status everyday! Anticipating a long wait... /:


----------



## let's do this (Feb 10, 2012)

@Mike_V: haha thanks for the advice. The whole process is just nerve-wracking!
@trucherrygirl: I'm there with you, but only once a day.

And I got one of those letters in the mail saying "We're pleased to inform you...that your application is complete."


----------



## Regs (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Is GRE required for applying to dodge film school?

Thanks,
Reghu


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 13, 2012)

if only your last 2 years are below 3.0 then yes.


----------



## Brandon Hall (Feb 16, 2012)

Been lurking for a while, but my anxiety over my status forced me to post this.

laying it all out there so be honest/helpful please:

I graduated with honors from Georgia State University with a BA in film Production in December. 

I had a 3.37 overall GPA, Around 3.80-3.90 GPA in film related courses.

I applied as a directing applicant.

I honestly don't know how good my essays were but here is a link to my portfolio reel submission.

The password is: HAND

vimeo.com/hand/tma20

What are my chances based on the info? Chapman alum and current students please feel free to respond.

Thanks


----------



## matthews8590 (Feb 22, 2012)

GRE is not required for Dodge


----------



## anaos (Feb 28, 2012)

How many recommendations did you guys send in? 
Within the Chapman site they mention submitting two but the norm in these forum post for other schools seems to be three. I don't want to get burned by a site that isn't updated, so I'm just curious. 

Thanks


----------



## let's do this (Feb 29, 2012)

@anaos,

I know they have been making changes to the application process this year, so there is definitely conflicting information. The online application in the "additional required documents" section, under the "Letters of recommendation" heading, states: "All programs require two letters of recommendation." Yet, the 2011-2012 Chapman Graduate Catalog states that the Dodge app needs: "3.Three letters of recommendation from individuals familiar with the applicant's academic, professional or personal qualities." Before I applied, I talked to the staff there and I'm pretty sure they told me I only needed 2. That being said, I asked 3 recommenders (in case 1 bailed or didn't complete it in time) and they all sent theirs in. So to wrap up a long post, it's best to hear it for yourself so call the Grad admissions office at: 714-997-6711 and just ask them.


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 29, 2012)

Dodge's requirements always takes precedence over the general requirement. so you want to get 3 letters of recommendation.


----------



## Brandon Hall (Feb 29, 2012)

I sent three.

From everything I saw three was the expected amount of recommendations


----------



## let's do this (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's 2. Dodge updated the Graduate procedure page for this year ( http://ftv.chapman.edu/apply/graduate/procedure/ ), and it states: 


> On this application you will need to include:
> Â·         Personal Information
> Â·         Statement of Intent
> Â·         Resume
> ...



I mean, 3 certainly won't hurt but it is 2 for 2012-2013


----------



## anaos (Feb 29, 2012)

I just called. They said submit 2 but you can send 3 if you wish.


----------



## trucherrygirl (Feb 29, 2012)

I submitted 3 rec letters. I thought 3 was the requirement for Dodge.


----------



## Regs (Mar 1, 2012)

I am in the process of completing my application for Chapman. I really do want to go for the cinematography course but I do not have much experience with camera but I have directed few good shorts.

Do Chapman allow us to change concentration  during our education say from direction to cinematography?

I would really appreciate if anyone could help me out on this.

The following are my  effort with camera:

http://youtu.be/tch7mDjQm5w
http://youtu.be/s0ua066JV48

Is this in any way good?

Thanks,
Regs


----------



## anaos (Mar 1, 2012)

I believe you if you apply for the MFA film production, you begin the program exposed to various parts of film then concentrate on one section, like cinematography . 

Go ahead and apply. Write some really good essays too. I'd say the videos you posted shows an interest in cinematography. It's not perfect but then again if it was you wouldn't need to goto film school. The videos show you know the language... hand held, pushing in, tights, etc. I think this is where the essay part is more important, to show you can be serious about cinematography as a student when using a Red Camera, or dealing with 10k lights. 

Also take out the part that says "test" in the second clip.

I have some DP experience, but I'm applying to screenwriting. We have to list portfolio work in a list,  I'm not sure listing my DP work shows my strength as a writer. Anyone applying to screenwriting in the same boat?

Ps. I really wish I applied before the PRIORITY deadline so I could get a fellowship.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 1, 2012)

@Regs
Yes you can change your concentration if you want to. This mostly happens during your first year (You'll be taking general classes during that time anyways)
It's also a thing to note: it's usually easier to change from Directing to another focus rather than from any focus to Directing. It's usually extremely rare to get into Chapman as a Cine or an Editor or Production design and be allowed to direct instead. 
Another thing to note is that: Even if you get in as a director, there is nothing that will stop you from taking classes related to cinematography. There is also nothing stopping you from shooting on other projects if you decided to do so. I would say that you can also show your shooting skills during the first year with all the production homework that you'll be getting, you'll be able to decide if that is what you want.
I hope tha thelps.


----------



## anaos (Mar 1, 2012)

Is peculiar to application reviewers to apply to the MFA screenwriting and the MFA directing program at the same time?


----------



## SouthboundPachyderm (Mar 1, 2012)

any idea when chapman MFA early applicants will be notified?  does anyone ever get called in for an in-person interview or do they sometimes conduct skype interviews?


----------



## let's do this (Mar 1, 2012)

@anaos
I don't think it's peculiar at all. For film, it's very easy to be drawn to more than one aspect and you can make a strong case for screenwriting/directing.

@SouthboundPachyderm
Welcome, welcome. I've looked through some of the old forums on this site and last app cycle, one person was notified for a post-application interview on March 2, 2011 and it was via skype. You can read it here, the post was by MacyK: http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...2734/m/654100937/p/7.  

A few others found out mid-March about interviews. I definitely know you can do an in-person interview, too. But keep in mind, it has been said in these forums that quite a few people got accepted without an interview.

In terms of decisions, the Forms & Deadlines section  (http://ftv.chapman.edu/apply/graduate/forms_deadlines) of Dodge's site says 





> Notification
> 
> Decisions go out on a rolling basis, but decisions for priority applicants should go out by the end of March and decisions for regular applicants should go out by the beginning of May.



Haha so let's hope that's true


----------



## Regs (Mar 1, 2012)

@anaos Thanks for the help!  I putting my entire effort on the essays.Hope things will work out.

@Mike Thanks a lot for the info ! Do Chapman have any specific quota  for each specialization or is it all combined?


----------



## Silverback15 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey guys

I applied before the Feb 1 deadline as well. I called yesterday to verify receipt of all of my docs and they told me that admission decisions should go out within the next two weeks. So mid-March seems about right. Just FYI. Good luck to you all.


----------



## let's do this (Mar 1, 2012)

Ah, thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Brandon Hall (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice info. Thanks


----------



## trucherrygirl (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info! *nervous*

Good luck to all!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally posted by Regs:
> @anaos Thanks for the help!  I putting my entire effort on the essays.Hope things will work out.
> 
> @Mike Thanks a lot for the info ! Do Chapman have any specific quota  for each specialization or is it all combined?



afaik, dodge admissions submit a certain quota to the main admission and the main admission decides whether or not to listen. In most cases, the main admission will usually assign more spots than dodge can handle and increasingly do so, but that was the trend for the past 3 years. I don't know how many people are in each spec each year but for my year (3rd) we have around 18-25 (it dwindled to 18 in most cases)


----------



## let's do this (Mar 2, 2012)

Question: what tabs do you all see when you look under "Admission Information" on WebAdvisor? My Admission Status says,"file complete, decision pending" but I have two new tabs that say "make an enrollment deposit" and a "make a housing deposit" after "test summary." Am I reading too much into this?


----------



## Brandon Hall (Mar 2, 2012)

Huh, that is new.

I see them too.


----------



## let's do this (Mar 2, 2012)

I wonder if that is just a standard new thing...but then, if it hasn't been decided, why would we be allowed to see the "Congratulations on your acceptance to Chapman University" on the enrollment deposit page? Haha let's hope this is not like that Vassar College incident.


----------



## Brandon Hall (Mar 2, 2012)

You don't think They'd let us see that without being accepted do you? That would be cruel.


----------



## let's do this (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, at the beginning of the year, I read in the news that Vassar College accidently accepted 76 students online when in reality only a little more than half of those people actually got in. The school blamed it on a technical glitch, and apparently that happens with colleges. So, I'm going to need confirmation from Chapman on Monday haha


----------



## Brandon Hall (Mar 2, 2012)

Let's do this

Did you by chance get the Chapman University Snapshot - March 2012 News email today?

I thought it a bit peculiar since I submitted all my materials in December and never received any such emails from the school until today.

Cautiously ecstatic.


----------



## let's do this (Mar 2, 2012)

Brandon,

Yes, I got that too and I did think this was weird because where was the February e-blast? Why start sending them all of the sudden? The signs look good I just really wish I had an answer.


----------



## Brandon Hall (Mar 2, 2012)

Been doing a little research. This posting is a year old, but the signs look good.

Check the posting at the top of the page.

http://talk.collegeconfidentia...sfer-thread-312.html


----------



## let's do this (Mar 2, 2012)

@ Brandon Hall 
Yeah USC seems to do that...even this year for Production: http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...734/m/7170029936/p/5 
(read starting at the user "Aglick")

Let's cross our fingers & hope Chapman is doing the same!


----------



## Brandon Hall (Mar 2, 2012)

You are correct. Sorry. 

I did a search for Chapman university / make a deposit tab / acceptance

I assumed that they were referring to chapman. Damn.

But, that is still anecdotal evidence that we are accepted assuming the two schools use the same interface / procedures.

This is killing me


----------



## let's do this (Mar 2, 2012)

BRANDON GO TO WEBADVISOR, LOOK AT "STUDENTS MENU" --> "FINANCIAL INFORMATION" --> "STUDENT ACCOUNT SUMMARY"...What do you SEE?!


----------



## Brandon Hall (Mar 2, 2012)

Some general information and not much else. No account balance. Here is the template of what I see without the accompanying info.


ID#    Name    Email

Billing Address     Current Holds

Account     Current Balance



What do you see? You have a balance?


----------



## let's do this (Mar 2, 2012)

Haha sorry, I kinda hyped that up a lot. I was focusing on having a personalized chapman email address...That seems to point to acceptance. Or it might all just really be in my head.

There's no balance because the enrollment deposit form says you need to submit that before your Chapman account is activated and it gets applied to your tuition bill.


----------



## Brandon Hall (Mar 2, 2012)

Damn you! lol

But yeah. I have a email based on my assigned web advisor username.

And yeah a lot of this could be in your head (I know it's in my head). But all the evidence points to acceptance.


----------



## Silverback15 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok you two are killing me lol!

I logged in and I have the same two new tabs. I got the e-blast from Chapman today too. The signs look good but who knows. Hopefully soon we'll hear some good news.

@Mike_V What say you?


----------



## Brandon Hall (Mar 2, 2012)

LOL join in the insanity!

A good way to figure if this means anything is to see if anyone HASN'T noticed any of the action that we've experienced.


----------



## let's do this (Mar 2, 2012)

Haha yes Silverback15, join Brandon Hall and I in the craziness.

@Brandon Hall
Hopefully someone who applied very recently but got the WebAdvisor info replies...Because if he/she doesn't see the new tabs, it's not that he/she didn't get in; rather, the application hasn't been reviewed yet. Thinking positively!


----------



## Brandon Hall (Mar 2, 2012)

Good note. Thinking Positively


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally posted by Silverback15:
> Ok you two are killing me lol!
> 
> I logged in and I have the same two new tabs. I got the e-blast from Chapman today too. The signs look good but who knows. Hopefully soon we'll hear some good news.
> ...



Lol, i have no idea actually. I didn't get the acceptance till a week after I found out I got in since it was sent to my address in Thailand. 
I actually went to chapman in person to see if I got in or not, but anyways, I did and almost 3 years has gone by.
I'm actually in the process of picturelocking my thesis film so that's them breaks


----------



## let's do this (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok, I have somewhat of an update:

So the tech people did make some changes to the system it seems, and it may look that way to prospective students right now, regardless of whether the form applies. So don't freak out if you see new tabs or not. Waiting to learn more next week


----------



## Brandon Hall (Mar 3, 2012)

Major Bummer, but staying optimistic


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 3, 2012)

just stay optimistic. The decision will come when it does so don't freak out about it


----------



## trucherrygirl (Mar 3, 2012)

I saw the same two tabs yesterday! I was gonna post something here and ask about it, but I thought I was going crazy or something. Really glad I'm not the only one! Hopefully we get some notifications soon!

I also got that e-mail blast type thing, but it was sent to an e-mail address that I never submitted as part of my Chapman grad app. Though I think I did use it when I applied to Chapman as an undergrad. I found that to be just... weird.


----------



## Brandon Hall (Mar 5, 2012)

Just called Admissions office and it's just a tech glitch.

The make an enrollment deposit box is only useful for people who already have been accepted.

It is no indication that you have been accepted, or have not been accepted if you can't see them.


----------



## weezinsuffy (Mar 6, 2012)

So no one has heard anything yet???  I'm still waiting too...  Check out my directing reel and let me know what you think! - this isn't what I sent for application however.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mVweqTACpM


----------



## let's do this (Mar 8, 2012)

@weezinsuffy 
That looks really good! I like your camera work and the way your lighting evokes the mood of each scene.

Ah, and no word yet either, just an invite to Chapman's First Cut screening in NY.

I can't wait to get out of film school purgatory!


----------



## secret_riddle (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally posted by weezinsuffy:
> So no one has heard anything yet???  I'm still waiting too...  Check out my directing reel and let me know what you think! - this isn't what I sent for application however.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mVweqTACpM



I really enjoyed the composition of your reel. You're talented with a camera; very dynamic.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Regs (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have one question regarding the essays. Its mentioned that the essays can be two pages in length. Should it be double spaced?

Thanks,
Regs


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 8, 2012)

call the admissions office. You don't need to give them your name or anything so there's no need to worry if they'll flag you if you don't know if its' double spaced or single spaced.


----------



## anaos (Mar 8, 2012)

Get back to us when you do. I kept my double space although I think it's awkward to read double space.


----------



## lite1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Did anyone else get snail mail today March 8th asking applicant about applying for financial aid? It seems like a form letter. My son (cinematographer) who applied by early deadline (Feb. 1st or there about) had not previously inquired about or applied for financial aid.

Like with the additional tabs that some have seen in their Webadvisor, this snail mail might not mean anything and unfortunately it is challenging to not inappropriately read too much in to things.

Am I correct that for Chapman that Directors and Screen writers tend to hear of decision first? I seem to recall reading that was the case in prior years.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## let's do this (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally posted by lite1:
> Did anyone else get snail mail today March 8th asking applicant about applying for financial aid? It seems like a form letter. My son (cinematographer) who applied by early deadline (Feb. 1st or there about) had not previously inquired about or applied for financial aid.



I think it's just a form letter, I received one, too.


----------



## Mason Stoddard (Mar 9, 2012)

I also received one. It's probably a form letter.


----------



## lite1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for responses re: what seems to be a form ltr of no particular consequence.

@Mason Perhaps you might share what concentration you applied for at Dodge, and any other grad programs to which you have applied.

Based on last year when many did not hear about decision until mid-April it seems that optimism and patience are in order. Have a good weekend to all.


----------



## Mason Stoddard (Mar 10, 2012)

I applied to the MFA Screenwriting program at Dodge. I wasn't too set on going to grad school this fall so the only other program I applied to was the MFA Creative Writing program at University of San Francisco.


----------



## Afa (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey guys,
I'm a foreign graduate student. Recently, I recieved a e-mail from Dodge, they asked me to have a online interview Mar. 12th.....

I'm really nervous now, since I don't know what they would ask me. Is there anyone have interview experinces(colleges) or can give me some advices? Is there anyone else received a interview notification recently?

And I just got 74 on TOEFL(oral 23).....It's that hopeless? By the way, I applied for MFA in cinematography. How about your TOEFL score(if you are foreign too), guys?

I knew this website 1 hour ago.....So I leave this message here since I guess maybe I can get some help, even though there're 30 hours before the interview.

I'll appreciate if someone can reply me.


----------



## lite1 (Mar 11, 2012)

@Afa I have no direct experience with the interview process, yet I would take it as an encouraging sign of their interest. I do recall reading some posts on forum about people's experience with interviews (including phone interviews). I suggest doing an Advanced search and include all words   Chapman   interview   and limit it to the graduate forum.

This should give you some idea of what you might expect. Good luck  and relax.


----------



## let's do this (Mar 11, 2012)

@Afa

Welcome & Congrats on the interview! To answer your interview question, the interviews are pretty informal and are based on what info you've given them. Here are some past posts from last app year that might help you:

MacyK's post, March 09, 2011 at 12:34pm:
http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...2734/m/654100937/p/7

Gordino's post, March 27, 2011 @ 11:52am: 
http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...2734/m/654100937/p/8

Good luck!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 11, 2012)

depending on what specialization you apply to, sometimes you don't even get interviews.
I applied for editing and never got an interview, just a letter saying that i'm accepted.

if you get interviewed, then be honest. Very bluntly, if you bs your way into your interview then you really don't want to be a film maker (atleast in the specialization that you applied in)


----------



## khomya (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, Mike_V!

Please, can you tell us - why did YOU chose Chapman?
I am also want to apply this year for directing!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 11, 2012)

Many reasons, but as an editor, they have pretty decent editing suites. THe computers are old but the hardware it comes with is fantastic.
The machine room is also a great place to learn about the unity/ISIS.
and 2 very important thing:
1) You own your film. Every film you make at Chapman is yours. Chapman only asks that they are allowed to use your film to show and such, but they do not own the rights to your film.
2) they have a pretty decent budget for cycle and thesis films

actually i lied, there's 1 more reason:
the professors. They work very hard to teach you alot of things. Make use of them and you wont regret it.


----------



## khomya (Mar 11, 2012)

I`we read that Chapman invited many professors from AFI. Is it true?

I also like about Chapman - that its in OC.  Roads - are emptier and the air is clearer


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 12, 2012)

I know for a fact that for cinematographers, they get Bill Dill who also still teaches at AFI.
Not sure who else they pulled from AFI though.


----------



## observe (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 
I had an interview this past week at Chapman. I applied to the MBA/MFA. 
I want to share my experience with any other students who applied for the same program 

Interview:
It was an interview with the Business school so I think it was a bit more formal than the film school interviews. Below are a few questions that I can remember from the interview.
The questions were mostly MBA related. 
Why an MBA now?
What type of leader are you?
What is success?
What 3  things do you consider to make a business competitive in todays economic atmosphere. 

The best advice for this interview:
Invest  time reading MBA forums to get a feel for any questions that might be asked.
Take time to prepare you answers.
Be authentic about your answers.


After the interview I had a tour of Dodge College. The facilities are amazing!! The brochures and online material don't even come close in showing how awesome this place is. 

As for now I join everyone else in the wait. I was told that It would be 2-3 weeks before I heard back. 

If you get invited for an interview and can visit the campus I encourage you to do so. Being able to visit the campus is a lot better than just reading about it online or on brochures.


----------



## lite1 (Mar 12, 2012)

@Observe Thanks for post. Did you inquire about sitting in on part of a class? Or does anyone know whether that is possible when doing a visit/tour? While the program has an excellent reputation that does not automatically mean that an individual will benefit from the teaching style of a given professor. Of course sitting in on one class is an extremely small sample, but it not only gives an impression of one prof but also the nature of the interaction amongst students in the class. I'd think in would be invaluable information for anyone who is planning on investing an enormous amount of time and money into attending a program.

Unfortunately, grad film programs are a seller's market and buyers probably have little clout in asking and receiving what is needed to make a good decision.


----------



## observe (Mar 12, 2012)

@lite1 I did not inquire about sitting in on part of a class. I did check the day before the interview if this was a possibility and it is. The business college website contains a page about visiting the campus. On that same page it gives you contact information for setting this up. 

I felt like the day before the interview was a little to late to call. But, I think if anyone plans on visiting this is a good idea.


----------



## lite1 (Mar 12, 2012)

@observe wrote 





> ...I did check the day before the interview if this was a possibility and it is....



Was that a possibility for biz classes only, or film classes?

Does anyone else know if you can sit in on a film class?


----------



## observe (Mar 12, 2012)

I am not sure about film class, but I think it should be possible. You can give them a call and ask about. I know that you can call to set up a facility tour.


----------



## observe (Mar 12, 2012)

Here is the link for setting up a tour at Dodge. 
http://ftv.chapman.edu/about/visit_dodge/


----------



## trucherrygirl (Mar 12, 2012)

I hope we find out admissions decisions soon!


----------



## Regs (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Is it fine to apply for two specialization like for both Directing and Cinematography?

And also while creating the cinematography reel should we submit entire work or create demo reel with interesting shots?

Thanks,
Reghu


----------



## Mason Stoddard (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey, all. I applied to the MFA Screenwriting program and thought I'd let you all know that, as of today, my decision has been mailed! So check your statuses, here we go!


----------



## let's do this (Mar 14, 2012)

@Mason Stoddard

That's great! Keep us posted


----------



## Brandon Hall (Mar 14, 2012)

Finally! Good luck buddy!


----------



## trucherrygirl (Mar 14, 2012)

Ahh, that's exciting! GOOD LUCK!

My WebAdvisor still says: "File Complete, Decision Pending." *sigh*


----------



## lite1 (Mar 14, 2012)

@Mason great to know. My understanding from prior forum years, is that you should be able to call and find out over the phone without waiting for snail mail.

Grad school can be enough of a suspense, thriller, drama, comedy, without having to wait for snail mail.

Hope you get the response that is right for you.


----------



## vantheman1790 (Mar 14, 2012)

Quick question... I can't log on to my web advisor. It says I need my chapman log in name
But where am I supposed to get that?


----------



## let's do this (Mar 14, 2012)

@vantheman1790:

Your WebAdvisor information comes in the mail. It should have arrived shortly after you applied to Chapman.


----------



## Regs (Mar 14, 2012)

> Is it fine to apply for two specialization like for both Directing and Cinematography?
> 
> And also while creating the cinematography reel should we submit entire work or create demo reel with interesting shots?



Can any one help me out on this?

Also I gave a call to the Admission Office regarding the essay. She said it is fine to submit essay's with single space.


----------



## SouthboundPachyderm (Mar 14, 2012)

> Is it fine to apply for two specialization like for both Directing and Cinematography?
> 
> And also while creating the cinematography reel should we submit entire work or create demo reel with interesting shots?



1. My guess is no.  But if you submit the appropriate materials for each emphasis and pay two application fees: maybe.  Just call the admission office and ask.

2. The application states: Cinematography applicants can submit either body of work or a compilation of work, up to 20 minutes. So you should pick whichever showcases your talents best.


----------



## trucherrygirl (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally posted by lite1:
> @Mason great to know. My understanding from prior forum years, is that you should be able to call and find out over the phone without waiting for snail mail.
> 
> Grad school can be enough of a suspense, thriller, drama, comedy, without having to wait for snail mail.
> ...



Yeah, to follow up on this. My friend, who is a current Chapman MFA student, said that if you applied by the priority deadline and don't hear anything back from them by April to call the Admissions Office. I know he had to call to find out if he was accepted.


----------



## doudou8310 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi all,

My first post on this thread...

I applied to the MFA in Film & TV Producing on February 1st (the last day of the Priority Deadline).

Since then - and until today - my Admission Status read "Decision Pending".
It now reads "Decision Mailed".

I was never contacted for any interview nor anything.

Is there anything to make out of this?
Did anybody else notice their decision also being mailed today?

I'm very happy to find out soon - crossing fingers!

Good luck to you all!


----------



## lite1 (Mar 14, 2012)

@doudou8310 One other person had their status changed today. The suggestion from most people is not to wait for snail mail, but to call Dodge film school and they will tell you over the phone. Glad that the suspense will be over for you soon.


----------



## AB932 (Mar 16, 2012)

My status also changed from Decision Pending to Decision Mailed on March 14.

I applied to the Film and TV Producing program late in January.

If nothing arrives by next week, I'll give them a call.

Thanks for all the good info on this thread and good luck to everybody!


----------



## rob0683 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey Chapman applicants.  My name is Rob and I was in the same spot as you a year ago.  I'm an MBA/MFA in the Producing program.  If you have any questions I'd be happy to answer them.  My email is roberickson83@gmail.com.  I rarely check this site anymore since I got in.  

While not perfect I'm still extremely impressed with the Chapman system thus far.  Let me know if you have q's.

-Rob


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 16, 2012)

Do you remember any interview questions? Are they more geared towards business rather than film?


----------



## lite1 (Mar 17, 2012)

@freakyfreddy A search would get you answers to interview ?s. See also in the current thread page 4 last post by let'sdothis  and then page 5 post by observe.

Relax and enjoy your interview.


----------



## let's do this (Mar 17, 2012)

Yep, I agree with lite1. For the rest of us waiting, remember:

"A watched pot never boils." (someone used that line on me yesterday) 

So let's relax, we'll know when we know. For now, enjoy St. Paddy's


----------



## observe (Mar 17, 2012)

@freakyfreddy I had an interview last week with business college. 
I made a post on page 5 related to the interview questions. 
The interview is geared mostly toward business. All the questions I was asked were related to business and why I wanted an MBA. 

The best advice is to make time to prepare genuine answers to any possible question that can be asked related to MBA. 

Wish you the best.


----------



## lite1 (Mar 17, 2012)

When will you actually know of the decision?
Some info that might be of help to you.
I still suggest calling and perhaps you will get someone on the phone who will actually tell you. Letting them know that you need to plan your life (and perhaps respond to some other opportunity)might get you an answer.

1) Some people's webadivsor status changed this past week, and so a decision has been made.

2) This is the case for my son, but unlike prior years when some on this forum indicated that they were able to call Chapman and find out over the phone, he was unsuccessful in getting anyone to tell him on the phone on Friday. The person indicated that they do not tell people over the phone.

3) His webadvisor had indicated that things had been mailed on March 13th, yet person over the phone indicated that most of the recent decision mail that had been sent out was actually mailed on March 15th or 16th regardless of whatever prior information you might have had. Transit time will be 3 USPS biz days from Chapman/California to Oregon. To parts of California it'd only be 1 or 2 days, so some people probably heard today, Saturday, in the mail.

Unfortunately the school holds the cards and the power, but I find it slightly insulting to keep people waiting in the day of email, and phones. You will invest 3 years of your life, over $100k in tuition, and one of the early interactions is being placed on "snail mail" hold. Chapman has an excellent reputation and comments on this forum of those who are currently there are positive, yet some of those same students indicate that the administration at times does not have much idea of how to be supportive of students. It seems like this is an early example.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 17, 2012)

Technically the tuition is closer to $60K.

http://www.chapman.edu/sbs/tuition/FeeInfo1.asp


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh, I got that figure because the last year (thesis prod) you just have to pay some small matriculation fees of a couple thousand dollars.

Just fyi because I figured some would argue 15*6=90.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 18, 2012)

that admin mostly are just slow. but you also do not rate the school based on their admin.
Personally, I agree that it's ridiculously slow when I applied 3 years ago and I still think the admin is still pretty darn slow, but what you get at dodge is worth it, for me atleast.


----------



## lite1 (Mar 18, 2012)

@Mike_V Agree, and glad to have your opinion and inside perspective. As long as admin is generally supportive and there are work-arounds to deal with any obstacles or annoyances that admin creates, then admin is generally ajust a background factor.

I believe that as long as grad program has at least moderately adequate facilities (and Chapman is beyond adequate) then the key to being a good value is:
Quality of faculty as teachers and mentors;
fellow students and whether the interactions bring out the best in everyone (which to me comes from good team work and a collaborative atmosphere with egos in check);
and whether the sequence of courses has a synergistic impact on learning and skill development.

Internships, and industry contacts are also an important part of the equation, but might have more to do with success after graduation than with becoming better as a filmmaker. The impact on learning opportunities of the planned "Dodge Entertainment" project will be interesting to observe.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 18, 2012)

Speaking of Dodge Entertainment.........
that only has the name of Dodge. It has almost nothing to do with the film program with the rare exception that they might recruit from the chapman alum/student pool. Apart from that, they're independently financed and operated and is technically out of Dodge College's jurisdiction.


----------



## lite1 (Mar 18, 2012)

@Mike_V thx for your perspective on Dodge Entertainment. This article (http://articles.latimes.com/2011/apr/10/entertainment/la-ca-chapman-20110410) makes it seem like it is a pet project of Dodge chairman Bassett and that at least he sees it as a great deal for Dodge film school. While it seems that it is just getting launched, do you know of any grad students who have actually benefited e.g. had a paid position.

Thanks for your continued time commitment to this forum and in answering ?s during your busy time at school.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 18, 2012)

Lucky for you, I just finished dialogue editing, so I'm taking a break for abit. 
Personally, I don't know who is in that dodge entertainment program, but it pretty much is separate from dodge as far as the school in concerned. They also allow their equipment to be rented to the students when it's not in use. I believe they have an Arri Alexa that students are allow to check out for their film if they aren't using it that weekend.


----------



## lite1 (Mar 19, 2012)

My son just received snail mail of Chapman acceptance with Cinematography focus. It is his first choice of only two places he applied.

He is quite visually oriented and not much of a writer, but I am sure I can finally get him to post here in a thread on Chapman autumn 2012 new students, and what seems to be a tradition of someone starting a Facebook page for group to share and get acquainted.

======
Even though his webadvisor had indicated that decision had been made and mailed March 13th (actually the day he visited campus), based on his call to Chapman office they said snail mail decisions were sent on March 15th and 16th - the latter is true. His was mailed on March 15th so most other people in USA should be hearing from this round of notification either today or tomorrow. Hope all of you hear what is right for you.


----------



## SouthboundPachyderm (Mar 19, 2012)

Are there any directing applicants who have heard back about an admission decision?  I applied at the beginning of January and my status is still "decision pending."  I know some cinematography and producing applicants have been admitted already, just wondering about directors.  Did any directors get contacted about interviews?


----------



## Silverback15 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm a directing applicant and my status hasn't changed from "Decision Pending" yet either. I applied back in January as well. You're not alone. Hopefully we hear sometching soon.


----------



## Jeff Lederhaus (Mar 19, 2012)

This is just a quick note for those of you applying to Chapman's MFA screenwriting program. I'm not here to discourage you but from my experience it is a waste of money to go to any screenwriting program in any film school. In reality, nothing stops you from writing during the program and you essentially take similar classes as the screenwriters. In fact, you do more productions, etc.. and get involved much more than the students in the screenwriting program. If you want to know how to be a great writer, take editing - seriously. You'll know what works and what doesn't - especially after you are editing a very bad film (which nearly all student films are).  Take it from me, editors are the best writers, directors and assistant directors.

I've graduated from Chapman's MFA program in '09.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally posted by Jeff Lederhaus:
> This is just a quick note for those of you applying to Chapman's MFA screenwriting program. I'm not here to discourage you but from my experience it is a waste of money to go to any screenwriting program in any film school. In reality, nothing stops you from writing during the program and you essentially take similar classes as the screenwriters. In fact, you do more productions, etc.. and get involved much more than the students in the screenwriting program. If you want to know how to be a great writer, take editing - seriously. You'll know what works and what doesn't - especially after you are editing a very bad film (which nearly all student films are).  Take it from me, editors are the best writers, directors and assistant directors.
> 
> I've graduated from Chapman's MFA program in '09.



I respectfully disagree with "editors are the best writers, directors and assistant directors."
Editors make good movies great. They don't make bad movies good. Which writers do often.
Also, I don't see the connection between an editor and an AD. They seem very different to me.


----------



## lite1 (Mar 20, 2012)

This was posted by Chapman applicant in 2011 in response to another applicant who was having trouble finding out decision/status. While it seems that "officially" Chapman only reveals things by snail mail, it is clear that there are numerous exceptions to that policy, so if your webadvisor shows decision mailed and you want to know sooner than snail mail this might help ... (Note the number shown is different from the official Dodge/Chapman front office phone of (714) 997-6765; so you might actually be getting voice mail from someone who can help.)

Many of us have experienced the same frustration with Chapman's lack of communication and don't understand it; however try calling Gianne.

She works in the Film School Admissions. She can be reached at (714) 289-3590. If she does not answer. leave a message and say it is Urgent. Hope that helps. If she doesn't call you back, call again and say that it is the 2nd, 3rd, etc. message you have left. Eventually you should get a response from her.


----------



## rob0683 (Mar 21, 2012)

> Originally posted by freakyfreddy:
> Do you remember any interview questions? Are they more geared towards business rather than film?



I don't remember any interview questions.  Your first year is heavily business but after that year two is heavy film w/ little business then only film in year 3.  If you want to be more involved in the film school in your first year it's pretty easy to get involved.


----------



## SouthboundPachyderm (Mar 22, 2012)

Has anyone heard any news lately? Did anyone call?  It looks like there has been at least one directing and two cinematography admissions so far.  My webadvisor status hasn't changed.  Hopefully they send out more next week, I'm getting anxious.


----------



## let's do this (Mar 22, 2012)

@lite1:
Is that info taken from last year? If so, that person may not be in the office anymore. I haven't called that number, I'm just saying things could have changed.

@SouthboundPachyderm:

Nope, I haven't heard anything this week and my status has not changed from "File Complete, Decision Pending". I called either last week or the week before and was told that the decisions will be mailed out in the next 2 weeks. If I don't hear anything by early tomorrow afternoon, I think I'm going to give them another call just to see where they are at. Haha it'd be nice to get "Decision Mailed" statuses this week so we can get the decisions next week! But last year a lot of people did hear back in April...

How about everyone else? What's the word?


----------



## lite1 (Mar 22, 2012)

@letsdothis Yes, that additional phone number and name are from 2011 post at about this time last year.

@Southbound
As I indicated in an earlier post, my son who was accepted and will be at Dodge for Cine focus, called the Dodge front office and was told that they would not share things over the phone, only snail mail. In my post on page 7 I clipped what someone had written last year of a different phone number and person to call to get information after webadvisor had changed to decision made.

I am also a bit surprised that there no one has been reporting additional information here.

NOTE: That for those who are accepted and who plan to go to Chapman/Dodge that there is a new forum thread for Chapman 2012 new students to start to get acquainted.

As I've stated before when your webadvisor changes, if I were in your shoes, I'd call and nag to find out results on phone rather than wait for snail mail.

Good luck to all of you in pursuing your dreams.


----------



## Mason Stoddard (Mar 22, 2012)

I got my acceptance letter today for the MFA Screenwriting program. My status changed on the 14th and I got the letter today, the 22nd. I called yesterday and was told that the Webadvisor is a bit fast, that my letter was signed on the 14th but wasn't mailed until the 16th. Hope this helps and that the rest of you hear soon!


----------



## lite1 (Mar 22, 2012)

@Mason Congratulations ... will you be going to Chapman, or somewhere else?


----------



## let's do this (Mar 22, 2012)

@Mason Stoddard:
Finally! Haha, congrats man. Will you be attending or are you still waiting to hear back from other schools?

Let's keep up the momentum! Anyone else hear back today?


----------



## trucherrygirl (Mar 22, 2012)

@Mason: CONGRATS! What kind of writing materials did you submit? Meaning did you submit a feature-length screenplay or a short film script? Looks like you're the first (at least on the forums) of MFA Screenwriting applicants to hear.

Haven't heard anything yet. Hopefully the rest of us will hear back next week or the first week of April. *crosses fingers*


----------



## AB932 (Mar 22, 2012)

My status changed to decision mailed last week and today I received the acceptance letter.

Chapman is my first choice, so I guess I don't have to worry about the other school that I applied to. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## lite1 (Mar 22, 2012)

@AB932 Congratulations, and thanks for posting on the fall 2012 new student thread as well as here. Nice to see that there new students who have been out in the world for a considerable period of time that has the potential of bringing that kind of experience to the student body, as well as being from Brazil.


----------



## Razor Ramone (Mar 22, 2012)

I also received my acceptance package in the mail today for the MFA in Screenwriting but chances are I'll be declining my spot as I got into LMU's Writing & Producing for TV program too and that was my first choice.

However, I'm definitely plaintive about it as Chapman is a great school and the pros I'll miss out on are the pitch fest, the collaboration with the film production majors, and the school's production company. Needless to say, it wasn't an easy decision!

Whomever my spot goes to: good luck and make the most of it. If anything changes, I'll be sure to post back on here!


----------



## darkew (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi!

Just to let you know that I just got my acceptance letter, MFA in Screenwriting.

I'm turning it down, because my first choice was the UCLA and I was admitted there too.

Congrats to everyone who made it! =)


----------



## SouthboundPachyderm (Mar 24, 2012)

Has anyone received a rejection letter yet?  I'm thinking the longer we wait, the lower our chances of admittance become.  In posts from past years, people had interviews.  But it doesn't sound like anyone got one this year.


----------



## let's do this (Mar 24, 2012)

@Razor Ramone & @darkew:
Thanks for letting us know and congratulations! If either of you change your mind, keep us in the loop! Good luck!

@SouthboundPachyderm:


> Has anyone received a rejection letter yet? I'm thinking the longer we wait, the lower our chances of admittance become. In posts from past years, people had interviews. But it doesn't sound like anyone got one this year.


Take a deep breath.
Now release it. 

1. At this point in the game, we can't make assumptions about whether we're admitted or not. Until WebAdvisor changes, presume nothing. Just take like 15 min and go through last year's Chapman Fall 2011 group ( http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...2734/m/654100937/p/7 ). All the highs and lows that people were feeling then are the same things you/we feel now. It's just the process.

2. Not everyone gets interviewed. Even Mike_V said last year (and can probably tell us again)


> alot of people who apply to chapman will most often not get an interview. When I got in as an editor, i never got an interview, just a letter saying that I am accepted to Chapman.



3. If you still feel worried... here's a couple of examples of when people found out (all from last year's Chapman Forum)...

a user named DJ said:


> I got my acceptance on WebAdvisor on April 1st last year, so you'll probably find out soon. Good luck.



on April 04, 2011, KrisKelvin wrote:


> I was accepted to Chapman for screenwriting today via letter from Alexandra Rose. I did apply for the priority deadline, though, so that might explain why I seem to have heard before a lot of other people.



And for the MBA/MFA people...sid3sg, on april 6, 2011 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I've gotten into the MFA/MBA Producing program! Received the mail last week. I was wondering if there is a Facebook group set up for accepted students.
> I'm excited!



_April_. Most of these people didn't even find out 'til April. And technically, the Dodge site says that "Decisions go out on a rolling basis, but decisions for priority applicants should go out by the end of March and decisions for regular applicants should go out by the beginning of May" (http://ftv.chapman.edu/apply/graduate/forms_deadlines). So really, we've got a week or 2 before there's a need to be concerned. 

Waiting sucks, and I am right there with you and I get how you're feeling.

But let's hang in there. I'm sorry this is so long but I think it needed to be said.


----------



## lite1 (Mar 24, 2012)

edited after posting @letsdothis had posted while I was writing my post - good points made and a good approach.

@Southbound I would not be discouraged about not hearing yet. My son was admitted as Cine a week ago and it is his first choice, so obviously as his Dad I am thrilled. I have read a lot of the posts from the last several years re: Chapman applicants and about the only consistent thing that I see is that very few get interviews and these are primarily producer, director, or screenwriter, and that interviews are rather rare.

I'd venture to guess that the early batch (those people hearing first which is usually from early March to 3rd week or end of March) are either accepted or not, but not wait listed. Some who have been accepted this year have decided to go elsewhere so there slot is being freed up. Last year it seems that the preponderance on the forum heard by about April 10th so this year is not particularly late with information.

My read is that those who have not heard will get a) accept b) not or c) wait list. Depending upon how many earlier decisions were sent out and now many were accepted it is unclear as to how many slots are still open, and where any applicant sits in the priority.

I know people who have been admission's committees and while one might think that an early acceptance means that you are one of the strongest applicants that might not be the case. Some applicants are pretty strong but stand out for bringing some relatively rare attributes that the admissions committee wants to have in the student mix for the incoming class.

Of course I do not have a crystal ball, and I know that the lack of information/decision is an (un)welcome opportunity to develop more patience. I hope that all of you find the right path for accomplishing your goals.


----------



## let's do this (Mar 25, 2012)

@lite1
haha I've notice that lately we do seem to write at the same time...weird.

To lighten the mood for everyone waiting, at least we're not THIS guy...he lost before he even started
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHGvdI1jizI


----------



## darkew (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally posted by let's do this:
> @lite1
> haha I've notice that lately we do seem to write at the same time...weird.
> 
> ...



This is really funny!


----------



## Regs (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have one question for international applicants regarding the financial form that we need to submit.Do students have to submit while applying it self or only after getting accepted to the school(normally i believe that is the way it is done)

Thanks,
Reghu


----------



## AB932 (Mar 27, 2012)

Regs, I submitted the financial form together with the application. That was my understanding at the time, that it was part of the application.

However, I'm not 100% sure if that is the rule. I would email them and ask, just to confirm.


----------



## Nikkare (Mar 27, 2012)

I got my acceptance for the MFA program in Screenwriting a couple days ago, but unless I get an exceptional financial aid package, I plan on attending the UCLA Professional Program instead, so for those of you waiting, another slot will most likely open up very soon!


----------



## SouthboundPachyderm (Mar 30, 2012)

Anybody get any news this week?


----------



## Silverback15 (Mar 30, 2012)

No letter here but I did call the graduate admissions office to see what the deal was. I was told that some of the decisions have been made and if I haven't received an acceptance/denial by now, then a decision on my application is still pending. They said they would make a decision within the next month, finalizing in the first week of May. Not really sure how to take that, but I have a decision to make next week so....Good luck to you guys. Not trying to dampen the mood, just sharing info. I'm still holding out hope that I get an acceptance letter early next week.


----------



## let's do this (Mar 30, 2012)

@SouthboundPachyderm & @Silverback15:



> Originally posted by Silverback15:
> I was told that some of the decisions have been made and if I haven't received an acceptance/denial by now, then a decision on my application is still pending. They said they would make a decision within the next month, finalizing in the first week of May.



I was told something similar as well, that decisions started going out from mid-March and will continue to go out for about another month. So more waiting.


----------



## trucherrygirl (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah, I'm still waiting too. Every time I see "Decision Pending" when I log-in to WebAdvisor, I can't help but think I'll end up with a rejection letter. Even though I know better than to think that way. If decisions are still being made, then I guess there's still hope for the rest of us... *crosses fingers*


----------



## anaos (Mar 30, 2012)

Decisions are still being made. The regular deadline hasn't even passed yet.


----------



## Max Keller (Mar 31, 2012)

Sometimes it takes the school forever to make decisions.  I applied by the priority deadline and didn't hear back about an interview until the last week of April.  I know the wait can be killer, but it can be totally worth it.


----------



## Derek Shoults (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey,

Just got on here.  Applied for the Fall 2012 MFA in Screenwriting.  No decision yet, but I'm waiting patiently, kind of.  I've seen a number of Screenwriting MFA's on here who have already gotten their acceptance and I'm wondering what my chances are now.  How many of you are going to accept your offer who have gotten their acceptance?


----------



## let's do this (Apr 3, 2012)

@Derek Shoults

Welcome to the waiting game! Ok so this might help you as well as a few other people on here gauge where they stand. From the FAQ on the Dodge site it says 





> We accept between 15-30 students per emphasis, with a yearly total being somewhere around 120. We accept roughly 20-50% of applicants depending on the emphasis. The directing and producing programs are traditionally the two most competitive programs to get into


 I made a list below of the current number of people accepting for the disciplines on these forums, with the goal of 15-30 people each in mind (exception being MBA/MFA which I heard is taking only 5 this year). Of course, this list is an _estimate_-- there's a couple of people unaccounted for and not everyone knows about/contributes to this site. But we have time to kill so here it is:

As of 4/3/12 and whatever the time stamp says:

*Screenwriting : 1*
9 applicants on the forums, 4 have heard, 3 will decline.

*MBA/MFA : 0*
3 applicants, 2 have interviewed, but no word on decisions for any.

*Producing : 1*
3 on the forums, 3 have heard, 1 will attend, 1 unsure, 1 MIA

*Directing : 1*
7 on the forums, 1 has heard, 1 will attend

*Cinematography : 1*
3 on the forums, 2 have heard, 1 has interviewed, 1 will attend, 1 unsure

<STRIKE>*Film Production : 0*
Where you at?</STRIKE> Jk, I totally know that Directing, Cinematography, Editing, and Sound Design make up Film Production...

*MFA Production Design : 0  & M.A. Film Studies : 0 & JD/MFA : 0*
I guess they don't come here.

*Wildcards :  4*
1 accepted but I don't know for what program.
3 total unsures/MIA

& yes, I do like creating lists. If anyone wants this updated, let me know.

EDIT: *UPDATED VERSION OF LIST NOW ON PAGE 1*


----------



## weezinsuffy (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome list, thanks for putting it together.  I am a directing applicant, but one of my letters of rec was turned in a month late :/  So I am assuming I won't hear anything for a long time.  In the meantime, check out this spot I directed (shot on the Red Epic) for SKOL 360!  SKOL 360

Best of luck to everyone! 




> Originally posted by let's do this:
> @Derek Shoults
> 
> Welcome to the waiting game! Ok so this might help you as well as a few other people on here gauge where they stand. From the FAQ on the Dodge site it says <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content"> We accept between 15-30 students per emphasis, with a yearly total being somewhere around 120. We accept roughly 20-50% of applicants depending on the emphasis. The directing and producing programs are traditionally the two most competitive programs to get into


 I made a list below of the current number of people accepting for the disciplines on these forums, with the goal of 15-30 people each in mind (exception being MBA/MFA which I heard is taking only 5 this year). Of course, this list is an _estimate_-- there's a couple of people unaccounted for and not everyone knows about/contributes to this site. But we have time to kill so here it is:

As of 4/3/12 and whatever the time stamp says:

*Screenwriting : 1*
9 applicants on the forums, 4 have heard, 3 will decline.

*MBA/MFA : 0*
3 applicants, 2 have interviewed, but no word on decisions for any.

*Producing : 1*
3 on the forums, 3 have heard, 1 will attend, 1 unsure, 1 MIA

*Directing : 1*
7 on the forums, 1 has heard, 1 will attend

*Cinematography : 1*
3 on the forums, 2 have heard, 1 has interviewed, 1 will attend, 1 unsure

*Film Production : 0*
Where you at?

*MFA Production Design : 0  & M.A. Film Studies : 0 & JD/MFA : 0*
I guess they don't come here.

*Wildcards :  4*
1 accepted but I don't know for what program.
3 total unsures/MIA

& yes, I do like creating lists. If anyone wants this updated, let me know. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Derek Shoults (Apr 4, 2012)

@weezinsuffy,

Yeah, I'm in the same boat.  On of my recs didn't turn in their letter until March 5, so I expect a lengthy stay at the waiting table.  Oh well.

I was also wondering, of the screenwriting applicants, how many wrote full-length screenplays and how many wrote shorts?  I myself wrote a full-length.


----------



## let's do this (Apr 4, 2012)

Has anyone heard anything today? I know a few people last year found out around now so just checking to see...And the students are on spring break, right? So plenty of time for Dodge to review applications haha

FYI: The updated version of my previous list is now on page 1. Hopefully that makes it easy for people to find/check.


----------



## anaos (Apr 4, 2012)

Applied to Screenwriting and MFA Directing. Wish I could apply to priority deadline but was in a position to not do so. So I'm on the Regular deadline. 

Umm what else. I submitted a feature length screenplay for the Screenwriting application, then I submitted a 25 page short film for the directing application. Separate Letter of Intents, catered to each concentration.


----------



## Derek Shoults (Apr 5, 2012)

@Let's do this

No, have not heard anything today, but I thought the same thing about Spring Break.  Fingers crossed for next week.


----------



## anaos (Apr 10, 2012)

Web Advisor status says "decision pending". Changed yesterday from "incomplete application". 

I turned in my application on the 30th of March. Close  to the deadline... I tend to use up my deadline times to the fullest.

MFA screenwriting.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 10, 2012)

call them up. Their offices are open right now.


----------



## Derek Shoults (Apr 13, 2012)

Any news for anyone this week? I'm still waiting on word. Yes, patience is a virtue, but who ever said I needed to be virtuous?


----------



## anaos (Apr 13, 2012)

Nothing here. Still "decision pending" 
MFA Screenwriting. Regular Deadline.

I'm not so much impatient about getting results than I am disappointed with that the fact I haven't written much after I submitted my application on March 30th.


----------



## SouthboundPachyderm (Apr 13, 2012)

I turned in my application in December and have heard nothing.  I don't feel like much of a "priority."  I don't see how there is a priority deadline if they wait to review all the regular deadline applicants before they make a decision with us?


----------



## anaos (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah I don't know. 

I think the best thing to do is to just Keep calm and Keep working (on film projects). Sort of like that British WWII poster.
I wish I did the priority so I could be considered for a fellowship. I over utilize my deadlines a lot, a habit I picked up as an art student I guess. At least you are in the running for some money.


----------



## weezinsuffy (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't take time off - KEEP PRODUCING!  Since I finished my app, I've produced two commercials, and will start shooting another this week, and finished a draft of short I am directing this summer.

You might think this is bragging, but it's not.  It's a challenge to you.  

Hey Derek, I'm from Columbia, MO originally!  That would be interesting if we both ended up at Chapman.


----------



## Derek Shoults (Apr 13, 2012)

@weezinsuffy: really?  Very cool.

I was the same way for a while, waiting for word seemed to put a damper on my creativity.  But lately, I've been writing quite a bit.  An idea for a novel popped in my head and I've just been writing for fun on it ever since.  It has really helped with the waiting process, having something to work on.

Challenged accepted, @weezinsuffy, challenge accepted.


----------



## Regs (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Guys,

When I accessed my web adviser it mentions that I need to submit copy of my diploma.I am an engineering graduate so does that mean I have to submit a photocopy of the degree certificate?
I have already submitted the official transcripts and all other documents.


----------



## anaos (Apr 13, 2012)

Diploma? What the...
Without a doubt you have to call them. 

You don't mean transcript?


----------



## let's do this (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally posted by Derek Shoults:
> Any news for anyone this week? I'm still waiting on word. Yes, patience is a virtue, but who ever said I needed to be virtuous?


No word either. Getting antsy over here too. 

@SouthboundPachyderm:
Haha so true. What does "priority" even mean anymore?

@Regs
You're an international student, right? 
This link should help you, it lists the general requirements for international graduate applicants: 
http://neo.chapman.edu/admission/intl/checklist.asp . A little snippet:





> For applicants who have completed their bachelor's degree, submit a copy of your official university diploma in the native language, along with an English translation.


Hope that helps. Probably still best to give admission a call as well.


----------



## trucherrygirl (Apr 14, 2012)

Applied by the priority deadline and still haven't heard anything! Received my first acceptance letter from another university today (my 2nd choice) and they are only giving me 10 days to make a decision. However, Chapman is my first choice school, so I'll probably call the admissions office this coming week and see what they can tell me re: my status. 

Anyone else in the same or similar predicament?


----------



## SouthboundPachyderm (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm in a somewhat similar predicament but I'll spare you the boring details.  I hope when you call, they give you important information that you can share with us all but I am guessing they'll tell you the same thing they always say: that the notifications will continue to go out through the next month, following weeks, few days, etc. etc. without guaranteeing anything


----------



## lite1 (Apr 15, 2012)

@trucherrygirl  FWIW from a film school Dad

Congrats on your acceptance at your 2nd choice school. I'd advise calling Chapman on Monday, so you provide them information and the longest time frame to choose/or not to provide you with additional information (or perhaps a decision).

I'd followup the call with an email summarizing what you had conveyed and what you had heard in the call with _______. Do not rely on that person, even with their best intentions, of conveying things accurately. If you had not already indicated it in your application, definitely indicate that Chapman is your first choice (and perhaps in one sentence why). You might want to reference an informal study that shows that grad students who attend their first choice school are more highly motivated, satisfied with the program, do better,and ultimately become ambassadors for the school. (Most of this I am making up from my very informal reading of forum posts and talking to professors etc.) Perhaps it doesn't hurt to champion your cause. While you will be "polite", being persuasive and perhaps even slightly pushy - well this side of being obnoxious - might demonstrate a motivated, can-do attitude that is usually a prereq for success in the field.

If you are accepted to Chapman, you are about to make a huge time and money investment, and while the school holds a lot of the power at this point in time there is probably little downside in championing your cause. While the official Dodge position is that they do not divulge decisions over the phone but rely on snail mail, there are obvious exceptions to this based on forum posts. In this digital age, reliance on snail mail is a bit retro.

If there is a particular screen writing prof that was important in making Chapman your first choice you might consider contacting them, but if you do speak with them on the phone then you better be familiar with their work and as appropriate drop a comment. Profs don't like brown nosers but a little genuine flattery might convince them to try to push the decision making along. At the very least perhaps you can wrangle from them some information: a) how many slots in screen writing are not yet firmly filled? b) What are your chances low, medium, high for those slots? c) Have they established a waiting list yet, and if so how many people are on it?

While acknowledging that they have their process and priorities, you might also indicate that you participate on a forum(s) and know that part of the way prospective students evaluate a program is how they are treated during the application (and acceptance/rejection/wait list) process.

========
I do not know what the "rules" are at your 2nd choice school. I know you said you had to decide in 10 days, but don't know whether you also commit a non-refundable tuition deposit immediately. While "not fair" to the other school and to the other screenwriting applicants there, if your financial commitment to accepting at your 2nd choice is not too steep and you still have not heard from Chapman then you might accept there to give the Chapman process more time; and then if accepted at Chapman release your spot. You might also find out whether your 2nd choice school would offer you perhaps an additional 5 days to decide.

It is a challenging set of choice points and I will picture you having clarity as you weigh your options and actions. Hopefully some of this has been of some assistance. What you communicate with them (as well as any subtext) might be important. Sometimes the best action to take is inward (confidence in yourself, patience, calm) and doing the rest of your life; sometimes some other outside action is preferable.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 16, 2012)

If you're in the LA area, you can also go down to the admissions office to ask them. To be honest, I'd rather call them and ask. I remembered some applicants who just call them to get a quick answer. 
Try your luck, I doubt it will hurt your application status.


----------



## weezinsuffy (Apr 16, 2012)

UPDATE:  I've been asked to interview in person for the directing program and am trying to arrange a flight in the next two weeks.  Anyone in the Orange County area willing to put up a starry-eyed hopeful for a weekend?  I'll buy lunch, or beer, or whatever.  Floor or couch?!


----------



## anaos (Apr 16, 2012)

did you apply by the priority or regular deadline


----------



## let's do this (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally posted by weezinsuffy:
> UPDATE:  I've been asked to interview in person for the directing program and am trying to arrange a flight in the next two weeks.  Anyone in the Orange County area willing to put up a starry-eyed hopeful for a weekend?  I'll buy lunch, or beer, or whatever.  Floor or couch?!



@weezinsuffy
Congrats on the interview! That's definitely a good sign. Let us know how it goes


----------



## weezinsuffy (Apr 16, 2012)

I applied priority...technically, but one of my letters of rec came in very late.  

@let's do this

Thanks!  I'm super excited and thrilled about the opportunity.  I will keep the board updated.


----------



## anaos (Apr 25, 2012)

Any updates from anyone?

My status still says decision pending.


----------



## let's do this (Apr 25, 2012)

@anaos

Rumor has it that more decisions will be going out during the first 2 weeks of May.


----------



## anaos (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice. I hope your source is right.


----------



## weezinsuffy (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi all - 

I am interviewing on campus Monday.  I had a phone call with the admissions coordinator and it sounds like I am in the second wave of applicants being considered.  She also seemed to suggest that since I was asked to interview on campus, I was in competition for a fellowship, which apparently are mostly going to directing students this year.  Also, from a conversation with faculty, I would guess the next round of decisions will be made two or three weeks or so into May.    

I'll check back in after my interview.  

Cheers,


----------



## let's do this (Apr 30, 2012)

Good luck with your interview today, @weezinsuffy!

& good luck to any of the lurkers who also have interviews soon


----------



## let's do this (May 1, 2012)

My WebAdvisor now says DECISION MAILED! For those waiting (I applied by the priority deadline), check your statuses!

sidenote: hopefully, it's a good decision haha


----------



## Mike_V (May 1, 2012)

Good luck all of you.


----------



## Derek Shoults (May 1, 2012)

Just an info post.

I still have not received word and my WebAdvisor status still reads "Decision Pending".

However, for those still waiting like I am, I called and talked to a graduate advisor today.  He said that the I would get a letter by the end of the second week of May at the very latest.  I then confirmed that the letter should be delivered by then and my status should change from "Pending" to "Mailed" at least by the end of the first week of May.  This applies to everyone applying for graduate study at Dodge.

Hope this helps,

Derek

p.s. - If you have not gotten a letter by the second week then there is a problem and you need to call the graduate office to straighten it out.  The second week of May is the last time you should know by.


----------



## anaos (May 1, 2012)

I got a call from LA today (iPhone said). Dropped everything I was doing while in mid conversation with someone, ran outside the building to hear clearly. Ended up being a telemarketer for some sort of credit card debt solution. Of all days that would happen.


----------



## weezinsuffy (May 2, 2012)

Hi all - 

I had my interview Monday, and I think it went very well.  The professor I interviewed with made it sound like they were meeting late this week or early next week to go over their next round of admittance (my info is on directing applicants, but might be applicable to other disciplines).

Let me know if you have any curiosities about the experience in general, I'd be happy to share my experience.  

Cheers and good luck!


----------



## weezinsuffy (May 2, 2012)

And I just checked and it says decision mailed...hmmm so, who the hell knows...haha


----------



## SouthboundPachyderm (May 2, 2012)

weezinsuffy:
Who did you have your interview with? How long did it last? Did you sit in on any classes? What did you mostly talk about?  Sounds like you got in.


----------



## observe (May 2, 2012)

Status just changed to "Decision Mailed"


----------



## Derek Shoults (May 2, 2012)

Alright now,

Let me hear from the people still waiting to get a status change like me.  What's the situation for you guys?  Priority, emphasis, background?

Myself, I did not make the priority application deadline (submitted 29/February), applied for MFA in Screenwriting and am a soon-to-be graduate from Mizzou with a degree in English.  Why must you torment me Chapman?  You're my #1!

- Derek


----------



## weezinsuffy (May 2, 2012)

@Southbound - 

I had my interview today with one of the three directing faculty on the admissions committee, and I think it went very well.  We ended up talking for nearly two hours, which even surprised the graduate students I stayed with who said the interviews usually lasted only 40mins to an hour.  

He asked me very standard questions that I did my best to pivot into conversations (what is your favorite film, what kind of stories would you like to tell) and then some questions more focused on my character and leadership/relationship building style.  This, for me, was the most difficult part of the interview because it took a moment for me to garner the courage to talk about my past failures in leadership (and then what I had learned from them).  He also seemed very interested in finding out if I was an egomaniac.  When I first sat down, he seemed confused about where I was from.  He asked if I was from the area (when in fact I flew all the way in from the East Coast).  In retrospect, I think he may have done this on purpose to test my hubris. 

He said from viewing my reel, that he believed that "I got it, that I understood the language of film" - and said that the challenge for me would be to use the program to build upon what I had already done.  This allowed me to discuss one of my favorite films and talk about a few specific aspects of the visual storytelling that I hoped to practice working into my own filmmaking. 

I saw four student films while I was there.  One is likely to be one of the best thesis films to come out of the current year.  DARK HEARTS is a mystical story that looks like ****ing Game of Thrones.  It's an incredibly ambitious project with awesome choreographed fight scenes and amazing locations.  Can't wait to see it when it's done.  

I saw another film by a cinematography student I stayed with.  This was her 2nd cycle film (kind of a mini-thesis for the semester) it had a pretty weak script in that the dialogue was cheeky and too expository.  I give credit to the cinematographer though whom I think helped give the story a little more depth with her images.

Finally, I attended about an hour of a production class that was screening a group of students' films and then critiquing them.  This was a production class - and I think it perhaps was for new graduate students ”¦? The two films I saw were pretty awful.  No real story and poor acting.  I can't critique the film on sound design and other things because that's what they were working on learning. (Also, directing students did not make the films I saw).   

I'm not going to lie, after having a great interview experience, attending that class kind of left me with a bad taste in my mouth.   I've wanted to go to Chapman for a long time, but I really want to make sure its worth the investment.  I guess I'll cross that bridge if the acceptance letter comes.  Then again, to think that maybe those students with the awful films with be making projects like DARK HEARTS in 3 years, you have to think the school is really worth something then.  

I don't know, I'm just nervous.    

Best of luck to everyone, in everything!


----------



## freakyfreddy (May 2, 2012)

http://www.chapman.edu/dodge/p...film-production.aspx

Two award winning thesis films from Chapman are on the right. You might have seen them already, but at least you have a better idea on what to expect with the quality of filmmaking that comes out of Chapman.


----------



## let's do this (May 3, 2012)

> Originally posted by freakyfreddy:
> http://www.chapman.edu/dodge/p...film-production.aspx
> 
> Two award winning thesis films from Chapman are on the right. You might have seen them already, but at least you have a better idea on what to expect with the quality of filmmaking that comes out of Chapman.



Okay, I haven't finished watching _The Haymaker_, but isn't that the guy from that Disney Channel movie _Genius_? Points for anyone who even knows what I'm talking about, haha.

One of the Chapman short films that I like is "The Action Hero's Guide to Saving Lives"...here's the link:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wrczn6opSyI. They talk about the film for a bit, then they show it as well as another film made while at Dodge. To get right to the movies, 2:26 for the first one, and fast forward to 23:08 for the second. However, the commentary is interesting to listen to, especially for the second film.

@weezinsuffy _Action Hero's Guide_ wasn't made at Chapman, but it does give you an idea of what Dodge grads are making after they leave. Plus, it was based on an idea formed while at Chapman.


----------



## let's do this (May 3, 2012)

...and to expand on that, let's kill more time while we wait. What kind of movies do you all like or want to make? Personally, I love a good action/thriller. And typically, I gravitate towards the dark comedy short films. 

Also, for the people who haven't had their statuses change yet, don't forget Derek's questions!


> Originally posted by Derek Shoults:
> Alright now,
> 
> Let me hear from the people still waiting to get a status change like me.  What's the situation for you guys?  Priority, emphasis, background?
> ...


----------



## SouthboundPachyderm (May 3, 2012)

My status hasn't changed yet.  I applied in January for directing and my undergrad was in film production.  
So do we know for sure that our status is supposed to change by tomorrow?  Derek mentioned that our status should change by the first week of May and we should know by the end of next week, right?


----------



## SouthboundPachyderm (May 3, 2012)

And for what it's worth, if you haven't seen this: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/DCFMA2012/


----------



## let's do this (May 3, 2012)

> Originally posted by SouthboundPachyderm:
> And for what it's worth, if you haven't seen this:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/DCFMA2012/



@SouthboundPachyderm
Looking at the group is actually a good thing. There's only about 26 ppl (including a few from here), and Dodge accepts around 120 ppl (look at my first post in this forum). So there are a lot of slots for the taking. And even if there are some people who haven't joined the group yet, that number would be slim since everybody and their mother is on facebook, and Dodge is making an effort to centralize things  http://blogs.chapman.edu/dodge...ter-faster-stronger/.


----------



## Derek Shoults (May 3, 2012)

@SouthBound

That's what I was told over the phone by one of Dodge's Graduate advisors.  They can always be mistaken and the change in status is based mostly on estimates in the mailing system (For me in Missouri, it should take about a week to get the letter).  So, depending on how close you are, it could be Monday when it changes.

- Derek


----------



## Derek Shoults (May 3, 2012)

@let's do this

Personally, I'm a nut for genre films that balance that line between entertainment and art.  Examples off the top of my head, Danny Boyle's "Sunshine" and "28 Days Later", Chris Nolan's "Memento" and "Inception", as well as Joe Cornish's "Attack the Block" and anything done by Edgar Wright.  I also have a love of great television like "Game of Thrones", "Battlestar Galactica", and "Firefly".  I'm a nerd, basically, is what I'm saying.

- Derek


----------



## anaos (May 3, 2012)

Just got switched to Decision Mailed
I applied to screenwriting, and directing as a second choice. Regular Deadline. 

Scary. Sort of wish I submitted the short film I wrote for directing as my screenwriting script (more personality, shows more of a voice).


----------



## Ethan Jiang (May 4, 2012)

Do they require an interview for every accepted applicant? I still didn't hear any words.
Goog luck for you guys.


----------



## Derek Shoults (May 4, 2012)

@Ethan Jiang

From what I've gathered and heard, they don't require an interview from every accepted applicant.  It seems that they mostly only interview for Directing/Producing.  So, if you applied for one of those emphasis (emphases?) than it's possible.  Granted, this is just pure conjecture.

- Derek


----------



## Mike_V (May 4, 2012)

I'm graduating from chapman this spring and as an editor, i did not get interviewed. They just sent a letter of acceptance and that's it.


----------



## Derek Shoults (May 4, 2012)

Well then,

End of another day and no word.  Starting to sweat since they told me I would have a letter in hand by the end of next week, guaranteed.  Any word for anyone else, or perhaps some info you've become privy to?  Stress reduction techniques?  I'm open, here, really.  Help me out.

- Derek


----------



## anaos (May 5, 2012)

No word yet here. I'm hoping on getting it today or Monday.


----------



## cinema334 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally posted by anaos:
> No word yet here. I'm hoping on getting it today or Monday.



I think this is incredibly unprofessional of chapman. It's may 5th already.


----------



## anaos (May 5, 2012)

I'm not all up in arms about the decision process. I've heard of people from AFI getting rejected then accepted only days before school started. It's all about perspective. Also our minds should be focused (obsessed or enamored) on filmmaking. Instead of standing by the mailbox, I'm trying trying to create my own diopters, fleshing out scripts ideas today, reading, rewatching the Sopranos, making money for a short film etc.


----------



## Derek Shoults (May 5, 2012)

> Originally posted by anaos:
> I'm not all up in arms about the decision process. I've heard of people from AFI getting rejected then accepted only days before school started. It's all about perspective. Also our minds should be focused (obsessed or enamored) on filmmaking. Instead of standing by the mailbox, I'm trying trying to create my own diopters, fleshing out scripts ideas today, reading, rewatching the Sopranos, making money for a short film etc.



Agreed.  It's getting tough, but I'm seeing this as an opportunity to work under pressure.


----------



## weezinsuffy (May 5, 2012)

I received a letter from Chapman today and have been accepted into their directing program!  I am very excited about the opportunity and have a difficult decision to make.  No word on the fellowship, however.


----------



## let's do this (May 6, 2012)

@weezinsuffy

Congrats on the acceptance, man! Are you deciding between Chapman and other schools? Haha, now it's time to make the choice that's best for you.


----------



## Ethan Jiang (May 6, 2012)

@weezinsuffy
Did you have an interview?


----------



## weezinsuffy (May 7, 2012)

@ethan - yes I did.


----------



## let's do this (May 7, 2012)

I GOT IN.


----------



## Derek Shoults (May 7, 2012)

Congrats! @weezinsuffy and @let's do this.  Hope I'm with you, or at least that I find out soon.


----------



## let's do this (May 7, 2012)

@Derek Shoults

Thanks! It was a long 3-month wait but definitely worth it. I really hope you get a decision soon; waiting sucks.


----------



## observe (May 7, 2012)

Just got my acceptance letter!

Congrats to @wezinsuffy and @letsdothis.


----------



## let's do this (May 7, 2012)

@observe

Congrats as well. You attending?


----------



## observe (May 7, 2012)

I've yet to make my mind, but I'm 90% I will be attending.   

How about you??


----------



## anaos (May 7, 2012)

I got accepted. I too am 90 percent sure I'll take it. Screenwriting.


----------



## Derek Shoults (May 7, 2012)

@observe and @anaos, that great!

I am really starting to worry that something is wrong with my application or something.  My webadvisor still says "Decision Pending".  Any advice on anything I can do?  Who to talk to/e-mail to find out what's going on, why my admission is going so slow?


----------



## let's do this (May 7, 2012)

@Derek Shoults

Whenever I would call, I'd be directed to contact Krystle Hobson. She is the Film School liason in the Graduate Admission office. She should be able to give you more info. Her email and info can be found here: http://chapman.edu/admission/graduate/contact-us.aspx.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Derek Shoults (May 7, 2012)

@let's do this

Thanks a lot, just called and she gave me a run down of the decision making process.  Said that decisions are still being made this week so I was misinformed previously when I was told I would have a letter in hand by the end of the week.  Looks like the wait continues.

- Derek


----------



## SouthboundPachyderm (May 7, 2012)

Hey Derek, what exactly did she tell you about the decision-making process? I am a priority applicant and it doesn't seem like anyone has received a rejection letter yet, so that's where I expect to end up since I haven't heard back yet.

And weezinsuffy: who did you interview with? Alex Rose? John Badham? Andy Lane?


----------



## Smallvillefan16 (May 7, 2012)

I swear I check my webadvisor every half hour and since 3/19 it has said "Decision pending." I applied for MFA in screenwriting. I am getting nervous now, and am also kinda annoyed because graduation is right around the corner....I just feel like 'decision pending' will NEVER change.


----------



## weezinsuffy (May 7, 2012)

@south Andy Lane. Congrats @let's @anaos @observe   - what emphasis did you all apply for ?


----------



## anaos (May 7, 2012)

Screenwriting. Regular Deadline

I also made a Directing application. I'll probably ask them what they thought about my materials for that. I should visit the campus soon, might make a road trip out of it...

Contact Krystle Hobson, she's super patient and does what she can.


----------



## let's do this (May 7, 2012)

@Derek Shoults
No problem. 

@Smallvillefan16
It does change. Hang in there! And see my earlier post on this page.

@weezinsuffy
MBA/MFA, so producing for the Dodge side.

@anaos
The campus is really nice, you should definitely visit if you can.


----------



## observe (May 7, 2012)

@weezinsuffy MBA/MFA applied priority deadline before February.


----------



## trucherrygirl (May 7, 2012)

My WebAdvisor hasn't changed either. I applied before the priority deadline. MFA Screenwriting.

But I will be declining regardless because I accepted an admissions offer to another school. Hopefully if I get in (and then decline), that will open up another spot for someone here on the forums.


----------



## Derek Shoults (May 8, 2012)

This is interesting.  My WebAdvisor has also been on "Pending" since 3/19.  MFA Screenwriting.  It looks like the majority of us who are still just hanging in there are Screenwriting applicants.

@Southbound

What she said was that the process is in two parts: a creative part and an academic part.  The creative part is decided by Dodge and they look at your creative skills, portfolio, and supplemental materials and decide whether they would like to have you.  Then, if they don't reject you, the decision turns over to Chapman's graduate department who decide if they should accept you based on academic merit.  We are currently in the academic phase.  Chapman is taking a bit longer this year decided based on academic reasons and, apparently, with the screenwriting applicants. That's all I know.

- Derek


----------



## lite1 (May 8, 2012)

Congratulations to all of you who have recently received an acceptance letter. For those who will be going to Dodge, you can choose to get in touch and get acquainted on this forum at Chapman new students fall 2012 (http://www.studentfilms.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8661022734/m/1080059546), or at a Facebook page created by Dodge especially for the fall 2012 entering class which is described here on Dodge blog(http://blogs.chapman.edu/dodge/2012/01/31/dodge-college-facebook-groups-better-faster-stronger/). Enjoy the exciting transition to this next phase of your life and career.

==============
@Mike_V and any other current students - congratulations on your upcoming commencement in about 10 days. You did it. Now go forth and make some great, exciting, dramatic, inspiring, funny, or __________ films that give the incoming class a higher bar to shoot for.


----------



## welch742 (May 8, 2012)

Anyone on here apply for/hear back for the editing emphasis? My status is still decision pending so I'm hoping they just haven't gotten around to sending decisions for editing yet.


----------



## Mike_V (May 8, 2012)

> Originally posted by lite1:
> ==============
> @Mike_V and any other current students - congratulations on your upcoming commencement in about 10 days. You did it. Now go forth and make some great, exciting, dramatic, inspiring, funny, or __________ films that give the incoming class a higher bar to shoot for.



Thanks. It's an exciting time of my life that I'm looking forward to.

@welch742: it's a rolling application kinda thing. So when they decide, you'll see the change in web advisor. when you see it, you can probably give chapman's admin office a call and ask directly.


----------



## Smallvillefan16 (May 9, 2012)

another day and still no change...i'm starting to lose excitement.


----------



## let's do this (May 10, 2012)

@welch742
I've been keeping track of how many people have applied to what emphases on the first page (http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...734/m/9410042346/p/1 ) of this board. So far, you are the only one on the forums applying for editing this year. Of course, I am sure there are a lot more editing applicants out there but they just haven't posted yet. (PLUG: Lurkers, come out, come out)


----------



## let's do this (May 10, 2012)

> Originally posted by Smallvillefan16:
> another day and still no change...i'm starting to lose excitement.



@Smallvillefan16 and those still waiting

Ah yes, the waiting game. Trust me, you'll gain all that excitement back when you're reading your admission letter   .  I made some comments on page 7 (http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...734/m/9410042346/p/7 ) back when I was still waiting and I think some of that advice still applies.

1. Breathe! I know it's nerve-wracking waiting for something that you have no idea when it's coming, but that's just how it's going to be. Keep yourself preoccupied--some here have suggested filming new projects, writing scripts, or taking on a side job or a hobby. Just do _something_. Otherwise you'll go batty waiting.

2. It's really therapeutic to read last year's Chapman board (http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...2734/m/654100937/p/6). It only takes like, 15-20 tops to read. Go through it. And if you still don't believe (and have time), go back another year and read their posts. Same emotions, fears, and waiting. Last year, some found out all the way up to August (although hopefully you won't have to wait _that_ long). But know that some of us applied by Feb 1 and just found out recently. And some who applied by then are still waiting.

3. It's been mentioned before that Krystle Hobson is this year's film school liason in the grad admission office. Contact her. Ask when can you expect a decision.

4. If you're losing motivation, re-read your essays and supplemental materials. Remember why you applied in the first place and recall your future goals. School or no school, you should still work towards your goals.

5. (OPTIONAL) If you can manage it, contact current students in your emphasis. Ask them all the questions you would want answered if you got in. Have a cursory idea of what your next steps would be if you do get in (ie, financial, housing, moving). That way, if you do get a letter, you'll already hit the ground running than starting from scratch. Granted, this step leads to higher expectations, so it's up to you. 

LDT out.


----------



## Derek Shoults (May 11, 2012)

I feel bad, it seems this is all I do on these forums, but I have ill tidings once again.

I got a call yesterday from Ezra in the Dodge Graduate Admissions office.  He said that he spoke directly with the Director of Graduate Admissions from Chapman who told him that certain applications are taking longer than expected this year.  The bad news: it could be another two weeks before they finish with all of the graduate admissions.

I do feel at this point that things have gotten past the grace period and for those who, like me, do not live in California, it is becoming increasingly difficult to plan a possible move without knowing if I need to.  It will be nearly June by the time we find out and that leaves me with barely a month to find an apartment near Chapman, find tenants for the apartment I live in now, move, get financial aid, etc.  Chapman really needs to fix this.

Anyway, sorry for the bad news and the rant, but this is my only outlet at the current time.  Hope everyone else gets good news soon.

- Derek


----------



## georgizdr (May 11, 2012)

Hey Derek,

No reason to feel bad about any of this. Some of us have an overseas trip to plan if accepted and it's all up to the whim of Chapman when they'll serve us the news.

I'm starting to look at this as a bad joke - "decisions will be rolling out in the next two weeks" has been the catch phrase for the past 2 months. I think my first thesis film will be named that, if accepted. Any screenwriters wanna give that one a shot?

P.S. I am a producing applicant. Applied priority.

-Gueorgui


----------



## Derek Shoults (May 11, 2012)

@georgizdr

I would love to write that, as a screenwriting applicant myself.  It could be an ensemble piece, about one student from every emphasis dealing with the stress and lack of communication from the graduate admissions office at Chapman.

- Derek


----------



## georgizdr (May 11, 2012)

Here's my proposal. It's open to all edits and redactions from any forum members. Any ideas how to put all this into 15 minutes? 

JASON and his girlfriend LILLY are high school sweethearts hailing from a small town in South-Eastern Idaho. They started dating during JASON's senior year when LILLY was still a junior and, after graduation, JASON decided to wait out another year before moving on to his dream of living in California. LILLY shares his dream and eagerly anticipates her graduation.
JASON is under pressure from his dad, MATT, to show him an acceptance letter to college or lose his support and be kicked out of the house. He wants JASON to study agronomy at the local university and take over the family farm. JASON's mother moved to Japan where she lives with a younger lover and is of no support for JASON, financial or otherwise.
JASON's dream is to make it in Hollywood as a screenwriter and has applied at Chapman University in Orange County. He has already found an apartment on Craigslist where, together with LILLY, the two will live. JASON missed the deadline for the other schools and thus Chapman is the only place where he applied, with everything seemingly dependent on the outcome of his application.
He checks his acceptance status daily to no avail. The Admissions Counselor keeps assuring him he will hear back within the next two weeks, but the two weeks pass and he gets another assurance, the cycle repeating itself ostensibly ad infinitum. JASON's DAD no longer believes he actually applied anywhere and is threatening to kick him out.
Meanwhile, JASON has begun selling his possessions (musical instruments, audio equipment, even the camera he made a few short films with) to fund his move to California.
MATT's patience is running out with his son and LILLY's impending graduation is drawing ever closer when JASON receives yet another assurance that he will be hearing back within the next two weeks from the program of his dreams.
JASON is finally kicked out of the house on the day of LILLY's graduation and shows up at her graduation with the few possessions he has left in the back of his pick-up. She eagerly shows him her diploma and is surprised at his lack of reaction. With a numb expression, JASON goes down on one knee in front of all of LILLY's friends and the graduation ceremony is halted while everyone waits with suspended breath for LILLY's answer. She says yes and climbs in JASON's pick-up with her graduation gown. JASON is explaining to LILLY that he bought the ring with the money he had saved up for California when MATT calls to let him know there's a letter for him from some university. JASON stops by his house where his father is waiting for him with the letter in hand, takes it, and without saying a word or opening up the letter, tears it up, letting the pieces fall to the ground. The two ride off.
JASON's dad kneels to pick up the pieces and we see a close-up of a piece of paper with the words "We are glad to inform you....". LILLY asks him, stunned, "Didn't you at least want to find out what it said? You waited for it so long!". JASON responds, calmly, with the warm colors of the sun shining on his face "I know I was accepted.". The pick-up disappears in the sunset.


----------



## SouthboundPachyderm (May 11, 2012)

This whole process has made me apprehensive about the program.  If the admissions process is indicative of how the administration at the school works, I don't know if I want to deal with similar "next few weeks" - ad finitum rhetoric for the next three years.  Does the committee realize they are charging well over $100,000 for this degree?  Some of us aren't in the most comfortable financial situations.  And they expect us to break off our current lives and commitments at the drop of a hat and relocate to one of the most expensive areas in the country and allocate funds for living and tuition.  And why are certain applicants taking longer than others?  We all turned in the same materials.  Are they searching for hidden messages in the text?  Are they uncovering a conspiracy?  Are they consulting psychics?  Waiting for a sign in the upcoming solar eclipse?  Just make a decision.  Some of us may have commitments to ourselves and others for the summer and fall that are dependent on our geographical location, myself included.


----------



## Derek Shoults (May 11, 2012)

@SouthBound

I will say this in their defense: Yes, it has been a long wait, but the intricacies of higher education administration is something that most of us are unaware of.  A graduate degree is not an undergraduate degree. Graduate students above all others are the symbol of the university they attend.  They are the end-all and be-all of the outcome of that education.  Universities select graduates very carefully and I respect that.  I was simply stating that the stress is getting to me, but in many ways, we can't blame them.  They don't want to throw away education on someone who isn't going to use it, and I appreciate that, honestly.

I know it's tough, but we will find out.  That's an important thing to note: they will tell us.  They can't just leave us hanging and forget about us.  That won't happen.  Just keep writing/directing/producing/drawing/creating and we'll find out eventually.

- Derek


----------



## Derek Shoults (May 11, 2012)

@georgizdr

That proposal:

Citizen Kane Clap http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lvtjap5yVS1qequ8i.gif


----------



## TWS (May 12, 2012)

So mine just changed to decision mailed. Finally. I'm a screenwriting applicant and now I am freaking out that I wasn't called in for a interview. Is it something to worry about?

and does decision mailed mean that I'll get a letter or an email? I'm a international applicant.

thanks and good luck to everyone!


----------



## let's do this (May 12, 2012)

@TWS 

Don't worry about the interview; not everyone gets one. Decision mailed means it gets sent via postal mail. It looks like Chapman sends the decision out a couple of days after your status changes, so factor that in with the time it takes mail to get to you from CA.

To those waiting, check your statuses, too! You might have a change as well.


----------



## lite1 (May 12, 2012)

@TWS You will know soon. The advice here has been that while typically Chapman claims that its policy is to only notify people by snail mail, this policy is clearly not always followed (and to me seems pretty barbaric).

In response to another post @lets do this indicated the following contact you might call and/or email to get your answer:
Whenever I would call, I'd be directed to contact Krystle Hobson. She is the Film School liason in the Graduate Admission office. She should be able to give you more info. Her email and info can be found here: http://chapman.edu/admission/graduate/contact-us.aspx.

Hope you are happy with what you hear.


----------



## Mike_V (May 12, 2012)

you'll be getting a physical letter so it'll take some time. It should be sent to whatever address you put as your permanent address.


----------



## Smallvillefan16 (May 13, 2012)

congrats on your web advisor changing. I am really hoping this week I find out. I am graduating next week, and I really need to start applying for jobs. Its just a little hard not knowing if you are going to grad school or not. I have loans to start paying.... oye.


----------



## georgizdr (May 14, 2012)

Decision Mailed!


----------



## samagana (May 14, 2012)

I got through Chapman MFA in Film Production with Directing Emphasis Fall 2012!  

Now I am unsure as to how I will pay for it because all the scholarships in India are over


----------



## TWS (May 15, 2012)

I got accepted for Screenwriting! Wup!

Now I'm accepted at Tisch and Chapman. Do anyone know if there is any big difference between these schools? which on is the best?


----------



## Derek Shoults (May 15, 2012)

@TWS

From reading many articles and several books on film schools (Film School Confidential), it seems like Tisch is more open to and supportive of experimental, documentary, etc. whereas Dodge is more of a straight-forward, narrative film school. Also, just like the beat poets, take into account your surroundings.  Do you want to make films in New York or Southern California?

Hope that helped at all.

- Derek


----------



## Derek Shoults (May 15, 2012)

Alright, from the looks of it the last few people to receive word are international applicants which makes me wonder why I haven't heard yet.  

So, domestic applicants, have you all heard yet? Am I the only one now?

- Derek


----------



## Mike_V (May 15, 2012)

> Originally posted by Derek Shoults:
> @TWS
> 
> From reading many articles and several books on film schools (Film School Confidential), it seems like Tisch is more open to and supportive of experimental, documentary, etc. whereas Dodge is more of a straight-forward, narrative film school. Also, just like the beat poets, take into account your surroundings.  Do you want to make films in New York or Southern California?
> ...



I disagree with that. The three years I have spent at Chapman, there are many various types of film that was done. One of the thesis film done this year was highly experimental. It was a "choose your own adventure" which is based off people texting a certain number and a system collecting the data which then runs the majority choice.
We also have quite abit of documentaries being made and several of them being done as part of various overseas program to different countries (some in S. America, some in Asia, some in Europe.) 
The professors here also support the students in everyway they can and they also go to bat for the students when they believe in them. I've seen some of the professors here stand up to the whole department to support that student's idea and in the end that student's film got made the way he envisioned it.
whatever Film School Confidential claims is either old old old old news or false claims.


----------



## Derek Shoults (May 16, 2012)

@Mike V

Fair enough, thanks for the correction. You never can trust the claims of outside sources over someone who is there.  Guess I should throw that book out, huh?  Haha.

- Derek


----------



## lite1 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally posted by Mike_V:
> .... I've seen some of the professors here stand up to the whole department to support that student's idea and in the end that student's film got made the way he envisioned it....



That is one of the most inspiring and pleasing comments I have ever read on this forum (about Chapman or any other program). Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## lite1 (May 16, 2012)

@Mike_V or others currently at Chapman
Class schedule and advantage of rental close to campus:
I know it will probably vary by your focus as well as personal preference and study habits, but for example for 1st year grad program what might one expect in terms of class schedule? Are class timings bunched close together with only short or moderate ( 1 hr) break between? Do you typically have classes M-Fri? Evening classes?

Reason for asking is to try to assess the pros/cons of renting a place close (within 5-6 minute drive) or perhaps enjoying a little better air quality, proximity to some greenery and hiking by living in the hills and being 8 to 10 minute drive away). While I expect that on most days one would simply get to campus for first class and not leave again until end of last one, and study and connect with people between classes, IF there are very long breaks between classes then it is more likely that one would want to head home and return thus making two round trips per day and being closer would then definitely have much more payoff.

I also imagine that in thesis year you might be much less tied to campus (except for facilities), and to a class schedule.

Any thoughts are appreciated from those who are the ground.


----------



## Mike_V (May 16, 2012)

> Originally posted by Derek Shoults:
> @Mike V
> 
> Fair enough, thanks for the correction. You never can trust the claims of outside sources over someone who is there.  Guess I should throw that book out, huh?  Haha.
> ...



Well, I can't talk about the rest of what the book says, but this is what I know for a fact in my 3 years at chapman. This behavior actually pertains to more than just directing professors. Our editing professor Paul Seydor is also known for standing up for his students or a film that he believes in. So whoever wrote that book, either got really bad information or is writing to put a negative spin on Chapman.



> Originally posted by lite1:
> @Mike_V or others currently at Chapman
> Class schedule and advantage of rental close to campus:
> I know it will probably vary by your focus as well as personal preference and study habits, but for example for 1st year grad program what might one expect in terms of class schedule? Are class timings bunched close together with only short or moderate ( 1 hr) break between? Do you typically have classes M-Fri? Evening classes?
> ...



in your first year, you'll be spending alot of time at chapman. Almost to the point that you wont be able to pick up a part time job unless it's the weekend and even then you should be helping the 2nd and 3rd years out on set to gain experience and network with the team for future favors and such.
I'm currently in an apartment right next to The Block in Garden Grove and a single is almost 1.1 grand a month. If you get a double, you might be able to get it cheaper if you split. 
A favorite place i heard of is pretty close to Chapman (a bike ride away) but I can't remember the name to save my life. it's something vista or something grand. but if you ask around there are plenty of chapman students who live in the area.

You should be all ok for being in the area of orange county your first 2 years then move up closer to LA your 3rd year. You rarely go to dodge on your 3rd year unless you have pressing needs (or when you're sound designing).
That's about the best I can describe.


----------



## Regs (May 17, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I just received a post from Chapman saying I have been accepted to Cinematography Emphasis.I will remember this day for the rest of my life no matter what happens.

No words are enough to thank the members of the forum and especially Mike_V for all the support and guidance.My first reel was real bad and it were the comments of Mike_V and weezinsuffy that made me work on it.

Now I have to think about money,the fee is a huge amount which I can't even dream of.I couldn't even afford a handy-cam till few months back.

I also got accepted to CCC Directing MFA with $12,500 scholarship i.e no tuition fee.Few months back I was really down and disappointed after getting rejected by FSU and CALARTS.

Don't know what to do now.But it is a great feeling to know that there are few people who think I am at least good enough to be in a film set whatever may be my role.All I want is to be a part of the film making process.That's my dream.


----------



## weezinsuffy (May 17, 2012)

> CCC



Congrats @Regs!


----------



## Smallvillefan16 (May 18, 2012)

once again, another week has gone by and nothing has changed. I cannot believe It's going on the 4th week of May. I was expecting to hear by May 4th at the latest...everyone I know is shocked that Chapman is doing this.


----------



## freakyfreddy (May 18, 2012)

I didn't apply but I would be frustrated too.


----------



## let's do this (May 21, 2012)

any word? updates?


----------



## Derek Shoults (May 22, 2012)

@let's do this

Still nothing here.  I'm stuck on Pending and have been since March.  Feeling disenchanted about the whole thing but trying very hard to keep a positive outlook.


----------



## Silverback15 (May 22, 2012)

First off, congrats to all who have been accepted. It's a huge accomplishment and it's cool for some of you to come back and offer advice. Now about how Chapman is handling admissions. Lol it's become the running joke around my household how long "Decision Pending" will be my status. I'm a priority applicant and I've been hearing "You'll know something in two weeks" for almost the past two months. If I wasn't already accepted somewhere else, I'd be pissed. I don't agree with how they're handling things though. Either accept ppl or don't. Let them get on with their lives. Best of luck to those still waiting to hear. If I am accepted for Directing (which I doubt) there will be a free spot open. I'll be sure to post for anyone waitlisted.


----------



## Smallvillefan16 (May 22, 2012)

@Derek

In the EXACT same boat as you. Applied by March, and have been waiting ever since. I have contacted Chapman twice, and both times was informed my file was still with the committee. These committees must work 1 hour a day. This is making Chapman look really, really bad. I am getting job offers and its making it very difficult to accept any when I am STILL waiting on this program. I have gotten over the anger, and just have become annoyed with the entire process.


----------



## lite1 (May 22, 2012)

For those who are still waiting on decision, and seemingly getting unfulfilled promises on timing from your contact person at Chapman:
I can imagine how challenging this is.

FWIW some suggestions ...
Ask her/him whether she will find out and share with you how many slots are still open in your concentration. Then ask how many offers are still out to applicants who have not yet responded for those slots and what their deadline is for accepting or rejecting the Dodge offer. Essentially ask for as much information as possible so that you have a better basis for making decisions about job offers, other program acceptances, and etc.
Alternatively, you could ask how many slots have been filled. Based on people's best guesses of how many slots they usually accept to that concentration you can then do the math yourself and try to figure out your chances.

I know that Lets_do_this at start of this thread was counting up how many were accepted and are going, but that is only for people who get on the forum so understates things.

Finally, I'd try to get a commitment that they will email or call you with decision and NOT insist on their only sending snail mail. Welcome them into modern times.

While it is reasonable to make such a request, your contact is just the messenger and probably has little influence over the matter.

It surely does not set a good tone and foundation for what might become a 2 or 3 year life commitment. I expect that your contact will be sympathetic and do what they are able.

There are many ways to accomplish your goals in life and Chapman is just one of them.


----------



## let's do this (May 22, 2012)

> Originally posted by lite1:
> 
> I know that Lets_do_this at start of this thread was counting up how many were accepted and are going, but that is only for people who get on the forum so understates things.



Yeah, I started a countdown on this thread, but it just keeps track of the forums, really. There is a fb group too, and there's definitely not 120 people in it, so I'm assuming there are more slots open.

I hope the waiting game ends and you all find out soon!


----------



## Brandon Hall (May 23, 2012)

OK, so open question.

I worked on a pilot as a P.A. for a show that just got picked up by a cable network for 10 episodes and they want me to work on the series.

Filming starts in October/August. 

I'm also working (and getting paid) as a D.P. on some VERY MODEST projects.

Going to Chapman has always been my #1 priority from the moment I realized how good a program they have, but with what I have happening here would I be better off just staying home and working as a P.A. and a low-level D.P.?

I cannot stress how much I want to go to Chapman (the bottle of anti-anxiety pills given to me last month can attest to that). But the continuous "within two weeks" deal has left me disenchanted and with a real **** it attitude.

I'm also a priority applicant.

But, rational or irrational anger aside wouldn't I be better off staying home and working instead of scrambling to literally fly across the country, find housing and funding in less than 2 months?


----------



## weezinsuffy (May 23, 2012)

What is it that you ultimately want to do, Brandon?  It might be good to wait, school will always be there...this opportunity may not.


----------



## Brandon Hall (May 23, 2012)

I'm not sure what I "want" to do. If I could do anything I'd be a writer. But I also enjoy directing and shooting.

I applied as a directing applicant. Second choice was screenwriting.


----------



## lite1 (May 23, 2012)

@Brandon
I'd play out the scenarios and feel what seems the best for you:
1) Film series pans out and gives you likelihood of more/better paid local work. Your application a year from now is even stronger than for this year. You are more mature as a potential directing applicant.

1a) Chapman accepts this year AND you decline and share in writing why. Of course the competition will be different next year, and there are no guarantees etc. If committee has similar criteria and competition is no worse than this year and you are a stronger candidate next year then it seems likely you'd be accepted next year.

1b) Chapman declines you. You are stronger applicant next year. See what happens ...

2) Chapman accepts you and you accept.
Since you will need to get funding, and presumably would need to do so if you went a year from now - would starting to do more work on that right now (even before you know whether you are accepted) be a waste of time and effort regardless of whether you are accepted? The funding would seem to be one of the greatest challenges. Packing and moving takes time but can be exciting. There are plenty of places to live and that probably can be nailed down in a week or less if you don't have lots of unusual preferences in a rental situation.

Simplistically ... how good is the bird in the hand and the series you can be part of versus the one that is possibly in the bush.

I wish you clarity in your decision making.


----------



## Smallvillefan16 (May 23, 2012)

UPDATE:

I GOT ACCEPTED TODAY! YAHOO! SCREENWRITING PROGRAM HERE I COME!


----------



## welch742 (May 25, 2012)

My status finally changed to Decision Mailed today. Hopefully it's good news, and if not, I'm just happy to finally have an answer.


----------



## lite1 (May 25, 2012)

Congrats ... I'd call them immediately before everyone leaves for long weekend and try to get answer over the phone. But regardless you will know pretty soon.


----------



## let's do this (May 25, 2012)

> Originally posted by Smallvillefan16:
> UPDATE:
> 
> I GOT ACCEPTED TODAY! YAHOO! SCREENWRITING PROGRAM HERE I COME!



See? Excitement regained.


----------



## Derek Shoults (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, here I stand, June 5, three days after my wedding, and I still have no word from Chapman.  Thought I would put this on here for posterity's sake, seeing as I looked at last year's forum for info.  Been waiting since March 19, I'm still on pending.


----------



## weezinsuffy (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats on getting married!  Best of luck either way.  Don't get discouraged, just keep on keepin' on man!


----------



## Derek Shoults (Jun 6, 2012)

And...

I got accepted!  Got a call from Krystal yesterday with the good news.  Seems I'll be joining the ranks after all.

- Derek


----------



## let's do this (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally posted by Derek Shoults:
> And...
> 
> I got accepted!  Got a call from Krystal yesterday with the good news.  Seems I'll be joining the ranks after all.
> ...



Yes! Congrats on the acceptance, man! Glad you stuck out the wait. See you in the fb group and in the fall!

And, of course, congrats on getting married. All these new life changes, haha.


----------



## baconnn (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

New to the forum here but I gotta say, having applied to Chapman on February 1st and finally talking to Krystle on June 4th, I'm happy to say that I both was accepted into the MFA program and wasn't alone through all of this after all. I can honestly say I heard "we'll let you know in two weeks" for over two months. It became a running joke amongst my film friends over the "decision pending" for months and months and having to tell my friends and professors that "this should be the week" for months. 

Im so glad this whole thing is over and so excited to start my career at chapman. I now have to find loans, housing, and pack all from my hometown in Rhode Island, 3000 miles away. 

I really wish I found this forum a lot earlier. this process would have been easier. I hope to see a lot of you in the fall!


----------



## let's do this (Jun 8, 2012)

@baconnn

That's great! For what emphasis?


----------



## MikeSter4 (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is a group that was developed three years ago for all Chapman Conservatory students/alumni.  Feel free to join! Anything that is posted will notify all members of the group and will respond to many inquiries.

http://www.facebook.com/groups/75603177546/

Good luck, everyone!  I am so proud to support this school.  The whole industry is watching us grow and we are making a name for ourselves.

Mike Woodward
Alumni 2012 - Film/TV Producing


----------



## trucherrygirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Finally got an e-mail from Chapman on Friday. Attached was my decision letter.

I didn't get accepted, but I have already accepted my spot at another school, so at least I'm going somewhere!

Good luck to all incoming (and current) Chapman MFA students!


----------



## prithvi (Jun 18, 2012)

where are you joining trucherrygirl?


----------



## trucherrygirl (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally posted by prithvi:
> where are you joining trucherrygirl?



California State University, Northridge (CSUN) Master of Arts in Screenwriting Program - SO excited!


----------



## collegegrad10 (Jul 7, 2012)

So i'm still waiting to hear back from Chapman, Webadvisor says "Decision pending". I hope I get in, and preparing just in case...

If anyone has info on a good place to live or if anyone needs a possible roommate contact me asap. granted I don't know if i got in or not, but hopefully its any day now.


----------



## rcross11 (Jul 21, 2012)

I would suggest those who applied early to call and inquire about your decision. Information can get lost along the way at Chapman.

I found out I'd been accepted when they called asking for a deposit...


----------

